# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2022



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Out 2022 às 19:50)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## criz0r (1 Out 2022 às 23:21)

Boa noite,

A reportar a partir da Aldeia da Torre Fundeira, Belver, máxima de 32.2°C.

Neste momento, 16.9°C e vento fraco a limitar qualquer possibilidade de Inversão..

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (2 Out 2022 às 13:53)

Pelas as imagens de satélite estará a formar se convecção.


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2022 às 15:29)

Boas,

33.2°C junto à Barragem de Belver, medidos pelo MeteoTracker.

Dia tórrido. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (2 Out 2022 às 21:15)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Subida da temperatura, redução do vento e uma "neblina de poeira".






Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↙11*km/hDia: *25*ºCmax, *←14*km/h (*31*)max


----------



## joralentejano (2 Out 2022 às 23:20)

Boa noite,
Verão de regresso e assim deverá ser a semana toda. Claro que mais uma vez não podiam faltar as poeiras, que este ano têm sido quase mais do que a chuva. Vento moderado de Leste foi uma constante ao longo do dia, o que é ótimo para secar tudo ainda mais depressa.
A noite de ontem foi a mais fresca dos últimos meses.

Extremos de ontem:
Máx: *26,7ºC*
Min:* 8,9ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Máx: *30,2ºC*
Min: *13,2ºC*

Neste momento estão* 23,4ºC*. Por volta das 21h já estava nos 21ºC, devido a inversão, mas entretanto o vento intensificou-se.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2022 às 14:40)

Carga notável de poeiras hoje, especialmente no Algarve barlavento.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2022 às 21:08)

Boa noite,
Dia à Sahara com imensas poeiras e calor. A temperatura ficou ligeiramente abaixo do previsto, mas a sensação era abafada graças a esta camada de poeiras, portanto, venha o diabo e escolha. 





Máx: *30,6ºC*
Min: *13,1ºC

22,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## tonítruo (3 Out 2022 às 22:15)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
A camada de poeiras que estava na atmosfera estendeu-se até ao solo tendo degradado a qualidade do ar.
"Bruma de poeira".









Noite: *19*ºCmin, *←11*km/h (*25*)maxDia: *23*ºCmax, *↖11*km/h, *19*ºCmax, PM10: *54*µg/m³max


----------



## tonítruo (4 Out 2022 às 21:06)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Dia de verão e ainda com valores elevados de poeira.









Noite: *19*ºCmin, *↘12*km/h, PM10: *46*µg/m³maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↑10*km/h (*28*)max, PM10: *57*µg/m³max


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2022 às 18:26)

Boa tarde,
A quantidade de poeiras à superfície hoje tem sido bastante elevada.
Mal se conseguem ver as serras desde Arronches:





Temperaturas idênticas tanto ontem, como hoje. Valham-nos as noites frescas.

Extremos ontem:
Máx: *31,8ºC*
Min: *12,8ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Máx: *31,8ºC*
Min: *13,5ºC*

O número de dias com temperaturas acima de 30ºC este mês de outubro já é superior ao registado no ano passado. Em 2021, tivemos vários dias com temperaturas entre 25ºC e 30ºC até dia 20, este ano não promete ser muito diferente até dia 15, pelo menos, tendo em consideração as atuais previsões. Chuva, nem vê-la.

*29,1ºC* neste momento.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Out 2022 às 23:10)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Poeira.









Noite: *21*ºCmin, *↓16*km/h (*30*)max, PM10: *57*µg/m³maxDia: *25*ºCmax, *↖10*km/h, *18*ºCmax, PM10: *55*µg/m³max


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2022 às 23:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia com poeira.

Máxima: 25.3°C
mínima: 18.0°C
actual: 20.4°C


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2022 às 16:17)

Com alguma surpresa, ouvi um trovão agora, pelo radar está algo a formar.


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2022 às 16:25)

Começou a formar-se há uma hora, 15h30, e já tem actividade eléctrica:






Praticamente imóvel mas tende a expandir-se para Oeste e forma-se outra a NO de Castelo de Vide.


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2022 às 16:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Com alguma surpresa, ouvi um trovão agora, pelo radar está algo a formar.



Descarga fraquinha às 16h16, entre-nuvens. Bom ouvido


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2022 às 16:28)

StormRic disse:


> Começou a formar-se há uma hora, 15h30, e já tem actividade eléctrica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, não vem nesta direção, ouvi 2 trovões e acabou.
Edit: sempre está a vir mais para sul, ouvi mais um trovão.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2022 às 16:30)

Boas,
Célula que se formou a Norte de Portalegre vista de Arronches:


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2022 às 17:50)

Webcam MeteoAlentejo de Vendas Novas:


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2022 às 18:09)

Portinho da Arrábida para ESE, os restos de células mais próximas do litoral:


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2022 às 20:40)

Boa noite,
Hoje lá surgiu algo de diferente para relatar para além de calor e pó. A célula da zona de Portalegre ainda chegou a ter um eco expressivo. Deixo mais algumas fotos que acompanham o seu desenvolvimento:









Aqui já em fase de dissipação:





Ainda se formaram mais umas pequenas células a leste que deram umas pingas:









O vento de leste tem dominado e por isso, grande parte da noite de hoje foi passada com temperatura acima de 20ºC. A mínima apenas foi registada de manhã, tal como acontece em Portalegre nestas situações.
O efeito das chuvas de setembro já lá vai.

Máx: *29,8ºC*
Min: *18,2ºC

24,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Out 2022 às 15:41)

Boa tarde.
Após a surpresa de ontem, eis que hoje voltamos a ter repetição da jogada em Portalegre. Um célula com alguma chuva, de acordo com o radar, parece estar a circular de oeste para leste, directa à cidade.
Vamos ver se chove mais alguma coisa, para aliviar este calor doentio de "Verotono"...


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2022 às 17:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Após a surpresa de ontem, eis que hoje voltamos a ter repetição da jogada em Portalegre. Um célula com alguma chuva, de acordo com o radar, parece estar a circular de oeste para leste, directa à cidade.
> Vamos ver se chove mais alguma coisa, para aliviar este calor doentio de "Verotono"...



Célula no triângulo Crato-Gavião-Ponte de Sor:






Teve curta existência e algumas descargas entre nuvens.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2022 às 18:01)

Uma célula gira a N/NE daqui, tem provocado aguaceiros e trovoadas no Caldeirão entre Cachopo/Martim Longo. A estação de Martim Longo tem um acumulado de 0.9 mm, mas a maior intensidade tem estado a W/NW dali.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 16:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma célula gira a N/NE daqui, tem provocado aguaceiros e trovoadas no Caldeirão entre Cachopo/Martim Longo. A estação de Martim Longo tem um acumulado de 0.9 mm, mas a maior intensidade tem estado a W/NW dali.



Esse grupo de células formou-se ao início da tarde e cerca das 16h teve um desenvolvimento notável, forte e extraordinariamente isolado:






De início a actividade eléctrica foi fraca e intermitente, mesmo naquela altura em que os ecos de radar eram mais intensos, mas prolongou-se até às 18h15 aproximadamente.
Os acumulados na EMA foram escassos, décimas horárias ao longo de três horas. Única estação numa das zonas mais desertas de estações, perdeu-se provavelmente o registo do maior acumulado pontual que certamente existiu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2022 às 19:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado e mais fresco.

Máxima: 23.9ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC

O IPMA colocou em aviso amarelo, os distritos de Faro, Beja e Setúbal até 01 horas locais. 

A linha vem interessante, ao largo de Sagres, mas o pluviómetro da estação deu o berro.






Bom, bom era a mancha de precipitação que os modelos prevêem a Sul do Algarve caísse em terra e não no mar, como os modelos indicam.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Out 2022 às 19:57)

Por aqui, um dia com boas abertas, e finalmente um pouco mais fresco, não houve instabilidade tal como o ecm previa, o GFS dá algo para a noite, veremos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Out 2022 às 21:55)

Parece me que vai ser uma noite animada pelo Algarve em especial no Barlavento.. 
Entre Lagos e Sagres já deve estar a chover bem!


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 16:07)

Circulação de Leste, várias células espalhadas:




Alinham-se ao longo de uma faixa orientada ENE-OSO, entrando pela fronteira do sueste alentejano, onde figuram os maiores acumulados dispersos até ao momento (10 a 20 mm em algumas, poucas, estações).


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 17:28)

Um complexo de células aglomerou-se agora sobre a bacia da albufeira de Santa Clara:






Há, aliás, outras acumulações relevantes no Barlavento:


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 17:36)

Sabóia: *28,2 mm* em cerca de 1 hora !

Infelizmente essa água já não vai para a albufeira de Santa Clara.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2022 às 18:06)

Célula bruta.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 18:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula bruta.



Sabóia *29,5 mm* acumulado do dia e São Teotónio *15 mm em vinte minutos* (dia: 19,3 mm)! Queda de 10ºC na temperatura, rajadas superiores a 40 Km/h, pico de 2 hPa na pressão e rotação temporária do vento de SO para SE.

Noutra estação, mais perto da costa, 25,9 mm, mas desta vez com uns brutais *7,9 mm em cinco minutos* incluídos em *14,4 mm em dez minutos* e *20,1 mm em vinte minutos*!!

Saíu para o mar, passando em Odeceixe, bastante depressa após se ter demorado na sua formação.
Quase parece uma supercélula 

















Toda esta água caíu na bacia do Rio Mira, que ao passar em Odemira deve ir bem cheio, mas quase tudo a jusante da barragem de Santa Clara...


----------



## vamm (11 Out 2022 às 18:52)

StormRic disse:


> Um complexo de células aglomerou-se agora sobre a bacia da albufeira de Santa Clara:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ainda ouvi alguns trovões e pensei que ia cair cá, mas foi à tangente. Tinha um aspecto brutal


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 18:59)

vamm disse:


> Ainda ouvi alguns trovões e pensei que ia cair cá, mas foi à tangente. Tinha um aspecto brutal



Tiraste foto? 

Vista de Ourique, às 18h15







Vista de Odemira, 18h46






Vista de São Torpes, ~18h45


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 19:30)

Cores do crepúsculo Alentejano:

Vidigueira, 19h01





Reguengos, 19h01











Mais a sul, Moura, 18h40


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2022 às 19:55)

*Instabilidade ao fim da tarde...*

Cumulonimbo a nordeste do Redondo às 18h50 (fotografias tiradas a partir de Estremoz).











e às 19h22 sobre o vale do rio Guadiana


----------



## tonítruo (11 Out 2022 às 20:07)

Célula assinalada vista, de sul para norte, de Messines pelas 16h10. (cerca de 15min após o _frame_ do radar):


Spoiler: Assinatura no radar.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Out 2022 às 13:30)

A tarde ontem foi interessante pelo interior Algarvio mais na parte central e barlavento. Várias células a passarem da parte da tarde no sentido leste-oeste e curvando depois para sudoeste no barlavento.

Impressionante é a mudança de cenário de Lagoa para oeste. Tudo mais verde com a erva a brotar bem no entanto a seca é ainda enorme, apenas um grande salto na humidade  dos solos pelo menos à superfície.

Em contra-ciclo pelos lados de Loulé, Almancil, Quarteira, Vilamoura, Albufeira, Guia, Salgados está tudo seco! As árvores e a vegetação no geral em grande sofrimento! 

Depois a leste de Loulé principalmente no triângulo Faro- Estói- São Brás de Alportel também algum alívio e erva a brotar derivado de uma trovoada a 20 de Setembro. Mais a leste não tenho dados


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2022 às 22:24)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches, o verão dos marmelos vai-se prolongando. O dia de hoje foi quente e com algumas nuvens altas.





Máx: *29,3ºC*
Min:* 12,5ºC

29,3ºC *é também a média das máximas até ao momento. Espero mesmo que na 2ª quinzena isto se equilibre.

Vai refrescando com *19,9ºC* atuais.
Entretanto, 15ºC junto à ribeira de Arronches há pouco. O que se regista na vila não é nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2022 às 10:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por Arronches, o verão dos marmelos vai-se prolongando. O dia de hoje foi quente e com algumas nuvens altas.
> 
> 
> ...


Já tinha ouvido muita coisa, agora Arronches ser conhecida pela terra Verão dos Marmelos nunca tinha ouvido, uma vila com muita marmelada .  
 De manhã estava frescote mas agora está quentinho, por Faro.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2022 às 10:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já tinha ouvido muita coisa, agora Arronches ser conhecida pela terra Verão dos Marmelos nunca tinha ouvido, uma vila com muita marmelada .


Arronches é conhecida com a terra dos "porcos", tanto, que á entrada da vila está lá uma rotunda com porcos.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2022 às 11:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já tinha ouvido muita coisa, agora Arronches ser conhecida pela terra Verão dos Marmelos nunca tinha ouvido, uma vila com muita marmelada .



Por cá, quando as temperaturas altas se prolongam ao longo do outono, também denominamos esse período por "Verão dos marmelos". O verão dos marmelos engana algumas plantas, pois faz com que elas voltem a passar por uma nova floração, o que não é suposto nesta altura. Situação evidente pelo meu quintal, onde as roseiras e outras plantas estão a "rebentar", mas já era suposto estarem a entrar na fase da dormência.
Tal como o @Davidmpb disse, Arronches é conhecida pela "Terra dos Porcos". 
________________________
Entretanto, mais um dia do dito verão. 

*25,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2022 às 21:05)

joralentejano disse:


> *Por cá, quando as temperaturas altas se prolongam ao longo do outono, também denominamos esse período por "Verão dos marmelos". O verão dos marmelos engana algumas plantas, pois faz com que elas voltem a passar por uma nova floração, o que não é suposto nesta altura*. Situação evidente pelo meu quintal, onde as roseiras e outras plantas estão a "rebentar", mas já era suposto estarem a entrar na fase da dormência.
> Tal como o @Davidmpb disse, Arronches é conhecida pela "Terra dos Porcos".
> ________________________
> Entretanto, mais um dia do dito verão.
> ...


Desculpa, pensei mesmo que fazias referência aos marmelos, e como é altura deles, pensei que Arronches tivesse muitos marmeleiros e como está calor ainda, teres referido ao "Verão dos Marmelos". afinal Arronhes é terra dos porcos, é parecido quando olho para um marmelo penso logo que é um porco.  

Boas, por aqui, dia de autêntico Verão embora de manhã tivesse frescote.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2022 às 21:21)

Boa noite,
De manhã estava fresquinho, mas entretanto aqueceu bastante ao longo do dia. Boas amplitudes térmicas e diferenças significativas entre as zonas mais altas, como é o caso de Portalegre que teve uma noite tropical.
Entretanto, mais uma dose de pó nos próximos dias. 

Máx: *30,5ºC*
Min:* 11,8ºC

21,7ºC *atuais. 
___________________________


algarvio1980 disse:


> Desculpa, pensei mesmo que fazias referência aos marmelos, e como é altura deles, pensei que Arronches tivesse muitos marmeleiros e como está calor ainda, teres referido ao "Verão dos Marmelos". afinal Arronhes é terra dos porcos, é parecido quando olho para um marmelo penso logo que é um porco.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia de autêntico Verão embora de manhã tivesse frescote.
> 
> ...


Sim, para além daquilo que referi, o termo é utilizado porque também é altura dos marmelos, mas não é por haver muitos marmeleiros aqui na zona.  Aliás, penso que este termo é conhecido um pouco por todo o Alentejo.
Agora sempre que olhares para um marmelo lembraste de Arronches.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2022 às 17:29)

Boas,
A manhã começou fresca e até mesmo com algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas, mas rapidamente aqueceu. Céu limpo, apenas têm havido nuvens altas no horizonte a noroeste e norte durante a tarde. 






Máx: *26,8ºC*
Min:* 12,0ºC

25,4ºC* neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2022 às 13:33)

Por aqui, já chove.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (16 Out 2022 às 14:44)

Por aqui tbm já pinga


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2022 às 15:15)

Por aqui começou a chover agora, os primeiros mm do mês.


----------



## tonítruo (16 Out 2022 às 16:50)

Ainda ouvi uns 4 ou 5 trovões.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2022 às 17:03)

tonítruo disse:


> Ainda ouvi uns 4 ou 5 trovões.


É curioso como células de eco tão fraco ainda tiveram trovoada, mas com descargas entre nuvens, trovoada quase seca portanto:


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2022 às 17:17)

Boas,
Tarde com alguns aguaceiros por Arronches que deixaram *0.9mm*.
Momentos antes de começar a chover:





A temperatura tem estado agradável.
Máx: *22,5ºC*
Min: *14,1ºC

19,5ºC *atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2022 às 18:09)

tonítruo disse:


> Ainda ouvi uns 4 ou 5 trovões.


Também ouvi um, mas pensava que era os aviões.  

Por aqui, o acumulado foi de 0.4 mm na Netatmo aqui ao pé e 0.3 mm na EMA. Cheira-me que as pingas traziam brinde, nada melhor que chover lama porque pó é coisa que não falta por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2022 às 19:53)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde, com 1,5mm até ao momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2022 às 14:40)

Será hoje o último dia de verão? Já não digo nada ... Algum calor com céu pouco nublado, de manhã esteve mais nublado,  a partir de amanhã regressa a chuva.


----------



## tonítruo (18 Out 2022 às 18:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Será hoje o último dia de verão? Já não digo nada ... Algum calor com céu pouco nublado, de manhã esteve mais nublado,  a partir de amanhã regressa a chuva.


Parece que sim:





Ainda há possibilidade de voltar os *18ºC* à altitude onde a pressão é de 850hPa, mas pelo menos o mais provável é manter-se tempo mais fresco...


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 19:41)

Esperemos que aquela interferência ruidosa desapareça e seja substituída por algo real e substancial. As cores até estavam bonitas...


----------



## tonítruo (18 Out 2022 às 19:59)

StormRic disse:


> Esperemos que aquela interferência ruidosa desapareça e seja substituída por algo real e substancial. As cores até estavam bonitas...


Esses artefactos estão sempre ali, não sei o porquê de hoje estarem mais intensos, talvez o radar esteja ansioso pela depressão...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2022 às 20:29)

Boas,
Por aqui, o dia ainda foi quente, mas ao longo da tarde as nuvens altas foram aumentando gradualmente e a intensidade do vento também. 
Ao final do dia era este o cenário:





O campo presente na foto demonstra bem o quão bem-vinda será a chuva! Que daqui a uns tempos, estejam diferentes. 
Entretanto, o ECM enlouqueceu de vez e coloca 200mm a Serra de S. Mamede até segunda-feira. 

Máx: *27,1ºC*
Min: *13,9ºC*

Tatual: *22,6ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2022 às 20:51)

tonítruo disse:


> Esses artefactos estão sempre ali, não sei o porquê de hoje estarem mais intensos, talvez o radar esteja ansioso pela depressão...


Poeiras, nuvens baixas e outros fenómenos ópticos que levam o radar a dar falso eco.



joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui, o dia ainda foi quente, mas ao longo da tarde as nuvens altas foram aumentando gradualmente e a intensidade do vento também.
> Ao final do dia era este o cenário:
> 
> ...


Os dinossauros voltaram ao Alentejo, parece ser a cabeça do T-Rex, só precisa dum pequeno corte no lado direito e ficava perfeito.   

Boas, por aqui, dia com algum sol e alguma nebulosidade baixa de manhã.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2022 às 13:01)

A montanha meio que pariu um rato por aqui  Aquém das previsões, só chove agora um pouco, de resto apenas algumas rajadas de vento (max 60 km/h) e 17.1ºC.


----------



## tonítruo (19 Out 2022 às 13:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> A montanha meio que pariu um rato por aqui  Aquém das previsões, só chove agora um pouco, de resto apenas algumas rajadas de vento (max 60 km/h) e 17.1ºC.


Por aqui, não só ainda não choveu, como ainda nem sequer limpou o pó, ainda com um PM10 de 39µg/m³.
Parece vir alguma coisinha no radar, vamos ver se ao menos uns aguaceiros limpam o resto da poeira...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2022 às 13:20)

Por aqui, já choveu e rendeu 1 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2022 às 13:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> A montanha meio que pariu um rato por aqui  Aquém das previsões, só chove agora um pouco, de resto apenas algumas rajadas de vento (max 60 km/h) e 17.1ºC.


O modelo da AEMET dá uma carga de água na nossa zona lá para a tarde, mas o mais provável é não cair metade  .
Por aqui finalmente começou o evento, com alguma precipitação e neblina.


algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, já choveu e rendeu 1 mm.


Pronto, já está resolvida a seca.


----------



## tonítruo (19 Out 2022 às 14:15)

tonítruo disse:


> Por aqui, não só ainda não choveu, como ainda nem sequer limpou o pó, ainda com um PM10 de 39µg/m³.
> Parece vir alguma coisinha no radar, vamos ver se ao menos uns aguaceiros limpam o resto da poeira...


Foi só ter falado, segui-se logo uma trovoadazinha por aqui


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2022 às 14:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> O modelo da AEMET dá uma carga de água na nossa zona lá para a tarde, mas o mais provável é não cair metade  .



Olha que não sei, pois se reparares no radar, aquilo que eram azuis clarinhos, estão cada vez mais a passar para verde escuro...

Em Arronches temos os primeiros 1,8 mm, em pouco mais de 20 minutos


----------



## meteo_xpepe (19 Out 2022 às 14:47)

Começou a chover por aqui. Vamos ver até onde se cumprem as previsões em termos de valores acumulados nesta semana.
Considerando que Setembro/22 esteve ao nível de Setembro/21, para em 2022 se suplantar o fraco último trimestre (Out a Dez) de 2021 são precisos apenas 106mm...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2022 às 17:03)

Boas,
Por Arronches, o acumulado é de *3mm*. Acabaram de passar umas células fortes a sul e localmente deve ter chovido bem. Alguns trovões audíveis também.

Estive em Portalegre desde o início da tarde e ainda houve momentos em que choveu bem. *7.8mm *acumulados na estação MeteoAlentejo da cidade. *10.1mm *na do IPMA. 

Ambiente bem fresco. *15,0ºC *neste momento.


----------



## Windshear (19 Out 2022 às 18:04)

Um céu muito catita agora aqui pelo Aeroporto de Faro com nebulosidade típica desta frente


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Out 2022 às 18:38)

Se pode esperar algo jeito aqui pelo Algarve ou nem por isso?


----------



## efcm (19 Out 2022 às 19:21)

Segundo informações de familiares, está a chover bastante na zona de Portimão 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 20:17)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se pode esperar algo jeito aqui pelo Algarve ou nem por isso?


Há aquela frente "fininha" que vai progredindo para Leste, com movimento ao longo da sua linha de SSO para NNE. A frente também está a ondular, sob o "rio atmosférico", portanto em qualquer altura pode começar a verter copiosamente de forma localizada.


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2022 às 20:57)

Trovoada audível por aqui. A linha já a passar o litoral alentejano e a ganhar força


----------



## Gerofil (19 Out 2022 às 22:10)

Estremoz: chuva muito forte nos últimos 20 minutos.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2022 às 22:19)

Por aqui já ouvi uns trovões ao longe dessa célula a sul, mas não vai passar aqui, no entanto vai chovendo.
Edit: agora vejo mais claroes e mais audível.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2022 às 22:20)

Trovoada por aqui. Enormes relâmpagos e trovões.
Deixo um registo de há uns minutos:

Chuva muito forte neste momento!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2022 às 22:29)

*12mm *em menos de 10 minutos. Que chuvada impressionante!


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 22:52)

joralentejano disse:


> *12mm *em menos de 10 minutos. Que chuvada impressionante!



Parece que foi mesmo aí por cima que a célula passou, aliás, grupo de células.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2022 às 22:54)

*15.6mm* acumulados em cerca de 15 minutos.

Um registo enquanto decorria a chuvada e onde também são apanhados outros dois relâmpagos. De notar o aumento da intensidade da chuva ao longo do vídeo.


Entretanto, volta à carga.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2022 às 23:19)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que foi mesmo aí por cima que a célula passou, aliás, grupo de células.


Sim, várias descargas aqui por cima. Era com cada trovão e o primeiro vídeo que publiquei evidencia bem isso.





Entretanto, no momento em que filmei o segundo vídeo, grande parte dos relâmpagos já eram visíveis mais para norte/Nordeste (como foi o caso do primeiro). Linha com bastante atividade elétrica, não esperava.





Parou a chuva,* 22.2mm* acumulados por hoje.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Out 2022 às 23:35)

Por aqui ta o dia feito. 0mm


----------



## Walker (19 Out 2022 às 23:37)

Por aqui também


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2022 às 00:15)

Estremoz: 34,8 mm das 22h00 às 23h00, correspondentes a cerca de 40 minutos de chuva muito forte, com um interregno pelo meio de 5 minutos.

Hoje, o máximo horário registado em Estremoz apenas foi ultrapassdo pelo valor ocorrido em Barcelos entre as 05h00 e as 06h00 (51,6 mm).


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 06:39)

Filme do evento visto pelo radar de Loulé, últimas 48 horas:


E prepara-se a chegada do "rio atmosférico", também chamado de "voador":











Parece é que vai desaguar para lá do sotavento, ou seja, em Espanha.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2022 às 07:49)

Walker disse:


> Por aqui também


Nada? Por Ourique ainda caiu uma bela chuvada entre as 21h e as 22h à passagem da linha


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2022 às 07:50)

StormRic disse:


> Filme do evento visto pelo radar de Loulé, últimas 48 horas:
> 
> 
> E prepara-se a chegada do "rio atmosférico", também chamado de "voador":
> ...


Pois vai tudo para Espanha


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Out 2022 às 08:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Pois vai tudo para Espanha


Aqui no Algarve já chove!


----------



## redragon (20 Out 2022 às 09:02)

no dia de hoje  e até ao momento 8.5mm acumulados em Elvas


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2022 às 09:12)

Que rica chuvada que caiu nos ultimos 45min  tão bom ver chover assim.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2022 às 10:32)

Estou em plena A2 a caminho de Lisboa e está a cair uma chuvada bem grande. Visibilidade reduzida e muita água na estrada.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2022 às 11:13)

Parece estar a cair bem pelo sul, uma ajuda grande para acabar com a seca!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2022 às 11:27)

Tem estado a cair bem nos últimos minutos aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2022 às 11:57)

Bom dia,
Em Arronches, vai chovendo fraco de vez em quando. Nota para a intensificação repentina do vento desde as 11:15h sensivelmente. Com vento de sul e a casa virada para esse quadrante sem nada à frente, só se ouve a assobiar. Claro que já houve situações de vento mais intensas, mas deste quadrante não é tão comum.

Rajada máxima de *54,0km/h*.
Intensificação do vento acompanhada de uma descida de temperatura:






*1.2mm* acumulados até ao momento.
*16,2ºC *atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2022 às 12:36)

Boas, confirmo a trovoada ontem à noite, com alguns relâmpagos e trovões a Sul. Neste momento vai chovendo com algum vento, sigo com 15.1ºC e 37 km/h de Sul, 7.2mm acumulados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2022 às 12:44)

Boas, por aqui, levo 4 mm, veremos o que nos reserva a tarde, as previsões dos modelos estão generosas, mas só acredito se houver trovoada, sem isso, duvido.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2022 às 13:17)

joralentejano disse:


> *1.2mm* acumulados até ao momento.
> *16,2ºC *atuais.



Entretanto a chuva veio com mais intensidade e já estamos com mais de 11 mm, com rates significativos. Até agora 33,6 mm neste evento. 
Ela que continue a cair assim, pois todos agradecemos. E não, não estamos fartos de chuva


----------



## Walker (20 Out 2022 às 13:20)

Boas, por aqui nada digno de registo, muita parra e pouca uva! A tarde que seja melhor, o que cai do céu neste momento, é literalmente ouro, que venha ele!


----------



## Illicitus (20 Out 2022 às 13:21)

Em Lagos tem estado a chover certinho durante boa parte da manhã. Já deu para levantar uma tampa de "esgoto" aqui da rua.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2022 às 13:29)

Por aqui tem chovido a manhã toda, mas de forma fraca.
6mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e 3mm em Carvoeiro.
O vento tem soprado bem. Rajada máxima de 78,9km/h em Carvoeiro e 53,1km/h no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Out 2022 às 13:31)

Ecm da para Faro hoje 41 mm, o GFS indica menos de metade desse valor.
Veremos quem ganha.
Estranho que mesmo a muito curto prazo o operacional e o Ensemble estão bem desfasados.
O mesmo se passa com o GFS!
Faro (Aeroporto) segue hoje com 7 mm acumulados.


----------



## Illicitus (20 Out 2022 às 13:35)

Parece que está a parar por aqui. As duas estações Netatmo mais próximas já marcam acima de 20 mm. Mais de metade na última hora.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2022 às 14:15)

Ainda choveu bem durante cerca de 1:30h. O acumulado está nos *15.6mm*.

Evento com *37.8mm* até ao momento.

Estão *16,6ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2022 às 14:38)

Entretanto, os acumulados aumentaram bem na última hora.
Tenho, agora, 15,2mm no Sitio das Fontes e 10,4mm em Carvoeiro.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2022 às 14:42)

Ribeiro atmosférico a entrar pelos Algarves   
Chove com intensidade por vezes. 
Muitos mais episódios destes faziam falta!


----------



## Illicitus (20 Out 2022 às 14:52)

Em Lagos afinal não parou... Já estamos por volta de 30 mm. 

Até o ar parece mais respirável!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2022 às 16:13)

Por aqui 21mm, esteve quase toda a manhã a chover, a tarde têm sido sem chuva e algumas poucas abertas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2022 às 17:18)

O rio abriu literalmente as comportas sobre a minha cabeça. sigo com 14 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2022 às 17:30)

Acumulado até ao momento: 27,8mm no Sitio das Fontes e 24,8mm em Carvoeiro.
Bela tarde de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 17:37)

Está interessante pelo Sueste/Sotavento:


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 18:12)

Acumulados de hoje nas EMA's da região Sul até *cerca das 17h30*:

*20,5 mm Alcácer*
13,3 mm Aljezur
  9,2 mm Alvalade
16,7 mm Amareleja
19,3 mm Avis
  7,3 mm Castro Marim
14,3 mm Neves Corvo
  9,8 mm Elvas
14,3 mm Évora C.C.
*28,2 mm Fóia
24,2 mm Loulé*
14,7 mm Olhão
*25,9 mm Praia da Rocha*
  9,1 mm Tavira

Outras estações IPMA (*até às 17h*):
*33,5 mm Portimão/aeródromo*
14,5 mm Faro/aeródromo
13,8 mm Martim Longo
14,2 mm Neves Corvo
*20,5 mm Vale Formoso
25,0 mm Odemira*
18,0 mm Zambujeira
*41,0 mm Sines*
12,8 mm Beja
11,8 mm Portel
16,0 mm Viana do Alentejo
*20,5 mm Alcácer do Sal*
  9,8 mm Estremoz
18,8 mm Mora
*21,1 mm Portalegre

Acumulados de ontem*
Destaque para Estremoz com 43,2 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2022 às 18:13)

No litoral tem chovido menos, mas no barrocal tem sido um excelente dia de chuva, com acumulados a rondarem os 45-50 mm.

Por aqui, o acumulado subiu para 20 mm.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 18:23)

E para o Alto Alentejo, uma frente oclusa, em final de actividade mas pode reintensificar-se com o _jet_.






Na última hora *Loulé* subiu o acumulado para *32,4 mm*; Olhão 18,0 mm; Castro Marim 12,9 mm; Tavira 13,0 mm.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 18:36)

Estações WU do Sotavento:






> 50 mm já parecem estar certos para as Serras.

No Barlavento, acumulados maiores no litoral sul, mas também em Monchique:


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 19:08)

Mais acumulados significativos no litoral sul, dos quais sobressai os* 12,7 mm em Faro/aeródromo*.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Out 2022 às 19:36)

Em Faro (cidade) sigo com 31,4mm, continua a chover já há muitas horas. 

No Corotelo (São Brás de Alportel) estou com 51,9 mm


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 19:49)

*21,7 mm* em Olhão. Espero que tenham fechado o túnel, para ficarem com uma reserva de água, nunca se sabe, a seca... 

*37,4 mm* em Loulé

Desentupiram Albufeira? Começou a acumular umas décimas por volta das 18h (dia: 1,2 mm).


----------



## tonítruo (20 Out 2022 às 19:53)

StormRic disse:


> Desentupiram Albufeira? Começou a acumular umas décimas por volta das 18h (dia: 1,2 mm).


Foi só eu ter reclamado


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2022 às 20:15)

tonítruo disse:


> Foi só eu ter reclamado


Se for, como da última vez, caca de gaivota.   



StormRic disse:


> *21,7 mm* em Olhão. Espero que tenham fechado o túnel, para ficarem com uma reserva de água, nunca se sabe, a seca...
> 
> *37,4 mm* em Loulé
> 
> Desentupiram Albufeira? Começou a acumular umas décimas por volta das 18h (dia: 1,2 mm).


Sigo com 25 mm, ao ritmo que chove não dá para encher, o máximo que choveu foi 10 mm numa 1 hora.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Out 2022 às 20:43)

Faro(Aeroporto)  as 19h tinha 33 mm!


----------



## efcm (20 Out 2022 às 21:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se for, como da última vez, caca de gaivota.
> 
> 
> Sigo com 25 mm, ao ritmo que chove não dá para encher, o máximo que choveu foi 10 mm numa 1 hora.


Não enche o túnel, mas infiltra bem nos solos que é bem melhor.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (20 Out 2022 às 21:52)

A estação de VRSA não emite dados. A ver se depois metem os valores do mês no relatório do mês a seco como já fizeram em anos recentes.


----------



## frederico (20 Out 2022 às 21:52)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Faro(Aeroporto)  as 19h tinha 33 mm!


Metade da média do mês em Faro e nas serras. Ainda tem de chover muito mas o mês ficar pelo menos na média.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2022 às 23:30)

Boas,
Alguma chuva em Portalegre ao final do dia, mas o dominante foi o nevoeiro na zona alta da cidade. Entretanto, chegada a Arronches com chuva miudinha, mas intensa. Ótima para os solos!

Acumulado de *18.9mm*.

Ambiente fresco, estão *14,7ºC*.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2022 às 23:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se for, como da última vez, caca de gaivota.
> 
> 
> Sigo com 25 mm, ao ritmo que chove não dá para encher, o máximo que choveu foi 10 mm numa 1 hora.


Algarve sempre um caso particular...esta manhã apanhei chuva forte entre Loulé, Estói e Pechão, depois assim que cheguei a Olhão praticamente não tinha chovido e ía caíndo um ou outro aguaceiro. Pechão ali a 2 km parecia outro mundo...


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Out 2022 às 00:41)

Precipitação acumulada esta 5°feira no Alentejo


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Out 2022 às 00:42)

Precipitação acumulada esta 5°feira no Concelho de Serpa


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Out 2022 às 09:50)

Bom dia DE CHUVA 

Bela madrugada/manhã de chuva no Alto Alentejo. Assim dá gosto!!! Campos bem regados e água a escorrer por todo o lado.
Até agora, em Arronches estamos com 27 mm e em Portalegre 21,9mm no IPMA até às 8h e 20,1mm na estação do Meteoalentejo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2022 às 10:58)

trovoadas disse:


> Algarve sempre um caso particular...esta manhã apanhei chuva forte entre Loulé, Estói e Pechão, depois assim que cheguei a Olhão praticamente não tinha chovido e ía caíndo um ou outro aguaceiro. Pechão ali a 2 km parecia outro mundo...


É outro mundo por aqui, basta andar 1 km para o interior faz logo diferença, daí que as situações de instabilidade são aquelas que equilibram a balança, senão a diferença era enorme. Em Almancil caiu um aguaceiro há pouco.

Hoje, é só agudias a espetarem-se no vidro do carro.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2022 às 11:29)

Bom dia,
Por Arronches, a madrugada foi bem regada e a manhã tem sido igual. Chuva não muito intensa, mas persistente é o que se precisa.

Acumulado de* 31.5mm*.
Outubro segue com *73.8mm*, estando já ultrapassada a média considerando a normal de Elvas.
O acumulado anual de 2022 atingiu, finalmente, cerca de 50% do que é normal para esta zona. Está nos *303.6mm*.

Neste momento vai chuviscando.* 16,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## Walker (21 Out 2022 às 11:56)

Uma coisa que me irrita nestas situações de  tempo encoberto, sem se vêr um raio de sol e não cair uma gota de água horas e horas seguidas ! Até as unhas dos pés se me enrolam!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Out 2022 às 11:59)

Por aqui o mês vai com 70mm, o que é cerca de 70% da média mensal, vamos lá ver se chega lá no fim de semana.


----------



## Illicitus (21 Out 2022 às 12:05)

Depois de um dia abençoado com a Netatmo mais próxima a marcar 37 mm, hoje mal caiu uma pinga. 

Agora, o sol até mostras de querer espreitar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Out 2022 às 12:30)

Aqui no Algarve ainda tem que chover o dobro para chegar na média. Em alguns locais o triplo!


----------



## Walker (21 Out 2022 às 18:30)

Finalmente a chover por aqui, nada de especial, mas finalmente alguma coisa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2022 às 18:45)

Walker disse:


> Uma coisa que me irrita nestas situações de  tempo encoberto, sem se vêr um raio de sol e não cair uma gota de água horas e horas seguidas ! Até as unhas dos pés se me enrolam!


Faz sentido, por isso, é que as meninas da Ribeira do Sado lavram a terra com as unhas dos pés, já dizia a música dos Adiafa. 

No triângulo dourado chuviscou toda a manhã, por aqui, sol entre as nuvens e não choveu nada até à pouco.

Parece que o udómetro da EMA de Albufeira está a funcionar correctamente, digo eu @tonítruo

Com alguma chuva fraca, na última hora, que rendeu 1 mm, mas deve ser ajuste do pluviómetro.  

Amanhã, nada dá o modelo da AEMET para o Sotavento, grande seca já vi chover em 1 hora mais do que em 3 dias de pasmaceira.


----------



## tonítruo (21 Out 2022 às 19:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Parece que o udómetro da EMA de Albufeira está a funcionar correctamente, digo eu @tonítruo
> 
> Com alguma chuva fraca, na última hora, que rendeu 1 mm, mas deve ser ajuste do pluviómetro.


Sim, parece que agora já está a funcionar corretamente


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 19:50)

tonítruo disse:


> Sim, parece que agora já está a funcionar corretamente


Aqueles 1,5 mm entre as 15:20 e 15:30 são consistentes com a passagem da célula terminal daquela linha:


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Out 2022 às 21:49)

Hoje o destaque vai para Monforte com 41mm
Quanto ao Baixo Alentejo a miséria continua e tirando o dia de amanhã ja nao se prevê nada de especial


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2022 às 22:00)

Em Arronches ainda caiu um aguaceiro intenso durante a tarde.
O acumulado está em *33.6mm*. Excelente! 

Neste momento tudo calmo e *16,6°C*. Têm passado alguns aguaceiros a norte na última hora.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 23:22)

Acumulados de ontem na Regiâo Sul. Daqui a quatro horas já teremos as contas de hoje.








Spoiler: Acumulados dias 16 a 19


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Out 2022 às 23:49)

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA HOJE!
TOP 4:
 Monforte 41,1mm
 Sousel 34,2mm
 Montemor-o-Novo 34,2mm
 Arronches 33,6mm
Todos os dados em www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 00:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA HOJE!


 
Seria muito bom se outras regiões do território, nomeadamente o Nordeste, tivessem uma iniciativa destas.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2022 às 01:08)

É aproveitar o dia de amanhã porque depois fecha a torneira por tempo indeterminado. A ver se chega para a média de Outubro. Acredito que muitos chegarão lá e outros tantos ficarão pelo caminho. Como temia agora está difícil para o Sotavento. Foram 2 anos menos maus e que não duram sempre. Acredito que este ano possa ser o reverso da medalha para esta região. Entretanto para Barlavento e Algarve central também não está muito melhor.
 A 31 de Dezembro fazemos as contas!

Hoje alguns aguaceiros mas pouca coisa. Um aguaceiro mais prolongado ao final da tarde. Dia húmido e encoberto no geral !


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 01:12)

trovoadas disse:


> É aproveitar o dia de amanhã porque depois fecha a torneira por tempo indeterminado. A ver se chega para a média de Outubro. Acredito que muitos chegarão lá e outros tantos ficarão pelo caminho. Como temia agora está difícil para o Sotavento. Foram 2 anos menos maus e que não duram sempre. Acredito que este ano possa ser o reverso da medalha para esta região. Entretanto para Barlavento e Algarve central também não está muito melhor.
> A 31 de Dezembro fazemos as contas!
> 
> Hoje alguns aguaceiros mas pouca coisa. Um aguaceiro mais prolongado ao final da tarde. Dia húmido e encoberto no geral !



Não é bem isso que está nas previsões, por exemplo do próprio IPMA, a "torneira" não fecha completamente. O teu prognóstico é só local ou estende-se mais além, até do Algarve?


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2022 às 02:10)

StormRic disse:


> Não é bem isso que está nas previsões, por exemplo do próprio IPMA, a "torneira" não fecha completamente. O teu prognóstico é só local ou estende-se mais além, até do Algarve?


Falo do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo em concreto! Tanto GFS como ECMWF após amanhã começam a pôr a precipitação distante no litoral oeste sem tocar terra. Obviamente poderá aparecer por aí uma estrela da sorte mas não parece ser o caso.
Falo de chuva a sério e não de aguaceiros esporádicos que é o que o IPMA coloca de amanhã em diante.


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Out 2022 às 12:36)

Grândola e Alcácer do Sal debaixo de chuva torrencial 








						CONDIÇÕES METEOROLÓGICAS ATUAIS
					






					www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## jotasetubal (22 Out 2022 às 13:02)

Que grande festival elétrico que passou nos últimos 20/30 minutos na zona de Grândola/Melides. Tive a sorte de estar mesmo no meio da ação! Caíram dois mesmo perto que até fizeram tremer as janelas. Facto curioso: já vos aconteceu cair um raio tão próximo que a carga fez saltar faísca de uma tomada? É que aqui aconteceu. Terá sido por causa da intensidade eletromagnética do relâmpago?


----------



## Gerofil (22 Out 2022 às 13:18)

Estremoz: trovoada e chuva.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Out 2022 às 13:35)

jotasetubal disse:


> Que grande festival elétrico que passou nos últimos 20/30 minutos na zona de Grândola/Melides. Tive a sorte de estar mesmo no meio da ação! Caíram dois mesmo perto que até fizeram tremer as janelas. Facto curioso: já vos aconteceu cair um raio tão próximo que a carga fez saltar faísca de uma tomada? É que aqui aconteceu. Terá sido por causa da intensidade eletromagnética do relâmpago?


Se isso acontecesse rebentava te com os electrodomésticos todos. 
Portanto há aí qq coisa q não bate certo..


----------



## comentador (22 Out 2022 às 13:42)

jotasetubal disse:


> Facto curioso: já vos aconteceu cair um raio tão próximo que a carga fez saltar faísca de uma tomada? É que aqui aconteceu. Terá sido por causa da intensidade eletromagnética do relâmpago?



Já passei por essa experiência há uns anos atrás. Uma trovoada mesmo em cima, muitos relâmpagos e a luz foi abaixo. Os relâmpagos que caíam em terra fazia saltar faíscas das tomadas de electricidade. Pensei de morrer dessa vez.  Os relâmpagos caiam bem perto.


----------



## comentador (22 Out 2022 às 13:44)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se isso acontecesse rebentava te com os electrodomésticos todos.
> Portanto há aí qq coisa q não bate certo..


Acredite que eu já passei pelo mesmo. Todos os electrodomésticos não, mas a tv e ar condicionado foram à vida.


----------



## jotasetubal (22 Out 2022 às 13:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se isso acontecesse rebentava te com os electrodomésticos todos.
> Portanto há aí qq coisa q não bate certo..


Por acaso tenho em todas as tomadas de eletrodomésticos proteções próprias para proteger, dentro do possível, destas descargas. Este episódio aconteceu especificamente numa extensão onde não tinha nada ligado. Mas concordo com a sua opinião. Foi muito estranho.


----------



## comentador (22 Out 2022 às 13:47)

Boa tarde, em Alvalade do Sado, caíram 5,0 mm. parece que o evento foi embora e não teve nada a ver com o previsto. O total aqui foi de 20,0 mm. Poucas melhoras, face à sequidão que continuamos a passar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Out 2022 às 13:58)

Muita chuva em Viana do Alentejo já acima dos 30mm hoje








						Dados Atuais – Viana do Alentejo
					






					www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## Thomar (22 Out 2022 às 14:11)

jotasetubal disse:


> Que grande festival elétrico que passou nos últimos 20/30 minutos na zona de Grândola/Melides. Tive a sorte de estar mesmo no meio da ação! Caíram dois mesmo perto que até fizeram tremer as janelas. *Facto curioso: já vos aconteceu cair um raio tão próximo que a carga fez saltar faísca de uma tomada? É que aqui aconteceu. Terá sido por causa da intensidade eletromagnética do relâmpago?*


A mim já me aconteceu algo estranho há uns anos atrás, uma descarga muito perto desligou-me o telemóvel (era um Nokia).


----------



## tonítruo (22 Out 2022 às 14:25)

Bem, parece que a previsão do ECMWF foi bastante imprecisa no que diz respeito ao Algarve.


----------



## vamm (22 Out 2022 às 14:25)

jotasetubal disse:


> Que grande festival elétrico que passou nos últimos 20/30 minutos na zona de Grândola/Melides. Tive a sorte de estar mesmo no meio da ação! Caíram dois mesmo perto que até fizeram tremer as janelas. Facto curioso: já vos aconteceu cair um raio tão próximo que a carga fez saltar faísca de uma tomada? É que aqui aconteceu. Terá sido por causa da intensidade eletromagnética do relâmpago?


Por acaso já aconteceu na zona dos meus sogros. Por azar rebentou-lhes com a box da MEO e a TV.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (22 Out 2022 às 14:40)

Por Portalegre parece estar agreste.


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Out 2022 às 14:41)

Grande fiasco em Serpa


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Out 2022 às 14:47)

Animado o panorama a sul de Elvas e perto de Reguengos de Monsaraz. Creio que pode ter chovido muito mais e com fenómenos extremos de vento.
Por Arronches, 17,7 mm em pouco mais de hora e meia. Pelo que sei em Portalegre também esteve a chover copiosamente, principalmente entre as 12.30h e as 14h.


----------



## Thomar (22 Out 2022 às 14:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande fiasco em Serpa


Qual o acumulado desta semana por aí?


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2022 às 14:52)

Boas,
Início de tarde com bastante chuva por Arronches. O acumulado é de* 17.7mm*. 

Outubro segue com *93.6mm*. Fantástico! 
____________
Linha agreste a sul. *21mm* em 1 hora numa netatmo entre Arronches e Elvas. 

Há pouco no Alandroal estava assim:
14:15h





14:20h, já um pouco mais calmo:






*17,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Out 2022 às 14:54)

Thomar disse:


> Qual o acumulado desta semana por aí?


25mm ‍


----------



## Smota (22 Out 2022 às 14:59)

Boa tarde. Perto de Elvas há pouco uma colega minha tinha água a entrar em casa e estava assim. Pelo Crato choveu bem também, agora parou.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Out 2022 às 15:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Início de tarde com bastante chuva por Arronches. O acumulado é de* 17.7mm*.
> 
> Outubro segue com *93.6mm*. Fantástico!
> ...



Imagem de radar correspondente.






Eco roxo próximo a Vila Viçosa.


@Smota 

Eco laranja/avermelhado por Elvas, 14:35 (13:35 UTC).


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 15:10)

Frente mais intensa no interior do que no litoral:










Claro que há quem esteja naqueles pequenos intervalos e ache que ficou aquém do esperado, mas apreciações gerais só deviam ser feitas olhando para o quadro geral.
"Fiasco" e outras expressões semelhantes deviam ser evitadas quando há situações de prejuízos graves e até acidentes pessoais, como infelizmente acontecem com quadros meteorológicos deste calibre.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2022 às 15:14)

Mammatus disse:


> Imagem de radar correspondente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mesmo assim o eco mais intenso passou entre o Alandroal e Vila Viçosa. No entanto, o cenário da primeira imagem mais parece de uma tempestade tropical.
Todas as estações de Elvas até ao Redondo registaram mais de 10mm em poucos minutos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Out 2022 às 15:22)

StormRic disse:


> "Fiasco"


@StormRic esse calibre de opinião é semelhante daqueles grandes fãs de futebol que sabem tudo detrás para a frente, mas graças ao fanatismo, só querem o clube do coração no topo, custe o que custar... Infelizmente é este o caso, nunca desfazendo do trabalho realizado em prol da meteorologia e dos conhecimentos. Perde-se, pura e simplesmente, nestas atitudes...



joralentejano disse:


> mais de 10mm em poucos minutos


@joralentejano dez minutos no caminho entre Esperança e Arronches bastaram para uns 5 mm, dada a intensidade da chuva. Tive de vir a passo de caracol...


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 15:22)

O distrito de Évora ainda teve Aviso Laranja para precipitação, o único de todo o país para hoje, e com duração de apenas 1h46m.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2022 às 15:26)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @joralentejano dez minutos no caminho entre Esperança e Arronches bastaram para uns 5 mm, dada a intensidade da chuva. Tive de vir a passo de caracol...


Acredito que sim, pois ainda houve momentos em que choveu com bastante intensidade. O acumulado em 1 hora também foi superior a 10mm, mas ao contrário das zonas mais a sul por onde passou esta linha com ecos intensos, a precipitação foi mais bem distribuída ao longo da hora, o que até é melhor.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Out 2022 às 16:00)

A linha de instabilidade afectou sobretudo os concelhos do Redondo, Borba, Vila Viçosa e Elvas... A terminar o alerta laranja para o distrito de Évora.





DEA (13h40 a 15h40)


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2022 às 16:01)

O ECMWF "meteu água" no Algarve! 
Por Loulé nem choveu. Em São Brás de Alportel caíu um aguaceiro moderado. Agora é esperar que se altere o cenário para as próximas semanas.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2022 às 16:13)

Elvas acumulou *20.2mm* das 14h às 15h.


----------



## redragon (22 Out 2022 às 17:15)

grande rega por Elvas. Registei 18,5 mm em 1:30


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2022 às 17:16)

trovoadas disse:


> O ECMWF "meteu água" no Algarve!
> Por Loulé nem choveu. Em São Brás de Alportel caíu um aguaceiro moderado. Agora é esperar que se altere o cenário para as próximas semanas.


Meteu água foi toda a semana.  Foi mais uma oportunidade perdida e quando falha as oportunidades pagamos sempre a factura depois.
Depressões destas nunca beneficiaram o Algarve, as depressões estão demasiado a norte, o triângulo AçoresMadeiraContinente está completamente morto, não tivemos uma cut-off a SW de Sagres para fazer a diferença, as depressões têm que descer à latitude de Lisboa para beneficiarem mais o Sotavento e o interior do Baixo Alentejo, a linha de instabilidade veio perdendo intensidade quando entrou em Sagres e aqui já chegou em dissipação.
Uma semana que prometia muito mais, mas nem chegou a metade da média no Sotavento um valente fiasco.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2022 às 17:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Meteu água foi toda a semana.  Foi mais uma oportunidade perdida e quando falha as oportunidades pagamos sempre a factura depois.
> Depressões destas nunca beneficiaram o Algarve, as depressões estão demasiado a norte, o triângulo AçoresMadeiraContinente está completamente morto, não tivemos uma cut-off a SW de Sagres para fazer a diferença, as depressões têm que descer à latitude de Lisboa para beneficiarem mais o Sotavento e o interior do Baixo Alentejo, a linha de instabilidade veio perdendo intensidade quando entrou em Sagres e aqui já chegou em dissipação.
> Uma semana que prometia muito mais, mas nem chegou a metade da média no Sotavento um valente fiasco.


Então mas não tiveste á espera sentado das chuvas intensas e trovoadas previstas pelo Bestweather aí para o Algarve? 
___________________________________________
Por aqui choveu bem pela hora de almoço, depois a torneira fechou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2022 às 18:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Então mas não tiveste á espera sentado das chuvas intensas e trovoadas previstas pelo Bestweather aí para o Algarve?
> ___________________________________________
> Por aqui choveu bem pela hora de almoço, depois a torneira fechou.


Nunca mais lembrei-me disso , o modelo que esteve melhor foi o modelo da AEMET esteve bem certinho, hoje não previa nada para aqui e assim foi, prevê uma linha de instabilidade na próxima madrugada pode ser que caia mais alguma coisinha.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2022 às 18:52)

Boas,
Céu com períodos de muito nublado durante a tarde, mas não choveu e o sol ainda tentou espreitar. 
Uns dias de chuva que fazem imensa diferença em todos os aspetos. Rio Caia já corre bem. 









Ribeira de Arronches. Aqui corria limpa, mas mais acima deste local o caudal estava a aumentar e a água vinha suja.









Um excelente alívio! 

Máx: *20,2ºC*
Min: *14,6ºC*

Neste momento estão *18,0ºC*.


----------



## comentador (22 Out 2022 às 20:48)

Por Alvalade a tarde foi bastante ventosa o que ajudou a secar o pouco que choveu.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2022 às 00:01)

Alguma chuva fraca na última hora que ainda rendeu umas décimas antes do dia terminar. 

O acumulado fica em* 18.3mm*.

Noite fresca, estão *15,9ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Out 2022 às 00:49)

Parece que as próximas horas no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo poderão ser chuvosas, depois do fiasco que foi o dia de ontem no que diz respeito à precipitação prevista pela maioria dos modelos. Estão neste momento a formarem-se células "interessantes" a sul do Barlavento, com deslocação para norte/nordeste. Também já são visíveis as células no radar. 






Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## tonítruo (23 Out 2022 às 01:03)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Parece que as próximas horas no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo poderão ser chuvosas, depois do fiasco que foi o dia de ontem no que diz respeito à precipitação prevista pela maioria dos modelos. Estão neste momento a formarem-se células "interessantes" a sul do Barlavento, com deslocação para norte/nordeste. Também já são visíveis as células no radar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, parece que há alguma instabilidade, embora fraca, visto que estou a ver alguma nebulosidade convectiva no céu...


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Out 2022 às 11:19)

Terminado o evento, o que chover nos próximos dias já será pontual, o mês segue com 81mm, nada mau, mas ainda não chegou á média do mês, e nem sei se chegará lá...
Hoje o dia já segue com algumas abertas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2022 às 13:03)

Boas, por aqui, a madrugada trouxe alguns aguaceiros que renderam 3 mm. A EMA que dista 1.5 km a SE daqui, acumulou 5.7 mm. Em Moncarapacho, acumulou 6.1 mm. 

O acumulado vai nos 31 mm, o mesmo que choveu em Setembro.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2022 às 20:03)

Boa noite,
Alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada e assim se dá como terminado o evento nesta região. Manhã e início de tarde com boas abertas e algum sol, mas ao longo da tarde o céu foi ficando mais nublado. 
Deixo algumas fotos de um passeio pelas redondezas:













Pontos mais altos da Serra de S. Mamede:





Um poço que até estava bem abastecido:





Final de dia:












___________________
Acumulados:
Hoje: *1.8mm*
Evento: *95mm*
Mensal: *96mm*

Máx: *20,9ºC*
Min: *14,4ºC*

Neste momento estão *16,8ºC*.


----------



## comentador (23 Out 2022 às 20:30)

Em Alvalade a noite passada ainda acumulou 3,0 mm.  A manhã foi de céu pouco nublado e durante a tarde houve aumento de nebulusidade por nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Out 2022 às 23:44)

O evento terminou com apenas 25mm em Serpa e agora nem esperanças de chuva a serio. Isto é demais


----------



## tonítruo (24 Out 2022 às 13:49)

Este já é o sexto dia consecutivo em que está o céu muito nublado durante o dia, com exceção da manhã de quarta-feira. Estou impressionado, numa zona onde há tanto sol...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2022 às 19:57)

Boas,
Dia com céu muito nublado e ambiente agradável. O verde dos campos vai começando a ganhar expressão.





Pequena barragem a meio da foto praticamente vazia, o que revela que ainda não existe escorrência. Muita chuva ainda terá de vir.





Máx: *20,3ºC*
Min: *11,9ºC

17,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (25 Out 2022 às 08:29)

Vista brutal para N


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2022 às 13:48)

Boas,
Por aqui, caiu um aguaceiro ao início da manhã que rendeu *0.3mm*. Entretanto, em vez da chuva, temos uma invasão de formigas de asa. 

Muitas nuvens, mas o sol vai dando o ar de sua graça. Estão *20,7ºC* neste momento.


----------



## tonítruo (25 Out 2022 às 15:06)

Mais um dia de céu muito nublado por aqui. Seria interessante haver um medidor de horas sol, é que desde quarta-feira à tarde que não se deve ter chegado sequer a 6h de sol...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2022 às 19:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e sem chuva.

Máxima: 23.5ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC


*Esta manhã, Quinta do Lago*:

























Sem sol, não tem a mesma beleza


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2022 às 01:24)

Aguaceiro breve, mas intenso por aqui que acumulou* 1.2mm*. Algo inesperado também.

Noite fresca, estão *15,3°C*.


----------



## tonítruo (26 Out 2022 às 14:50)

E as poeiras estão de volta...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Out 2022 às 15:11)

tonítruo disse:


> E as poeiras estão de volta...


Não por muito tempo e o grosso nestes dias estará por terras andaluzas e do Levante Peninsular.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2022 às 16:27)

Calor hoje! Já marcou 28•c no termómetro do carro na zona de Faro 26•c/27°c por aí às voltas


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2022 às 16:31)

trovoadas disse:


> Calor hoje! Já marcou 28•c no termómetro do carro na zona de Faro 26•c/27°c por aí às voltas


Aqui ando de t-shirt e calções.
Nada de chuva, apenas lá vai pingando de vez em quando, um bocado descabido o aviso do IPMA desta madrugada, a chover algo só mesmo Domingo/ e ou segunda feira, e ainda nem está definido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2022 às 20:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas mas abafado, ao final da tarde ainda caiu 4 pingas.

Máxima: 24.5ºC
mínima. 19.0ºC
actual: 21.2ºC
Humidade: 72%


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2022 às 21:08)

Boas,
Em Arronches, ainda apareceram uns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã, mas nem acumularam nada. Durante a tarde, o sol lá apareceu e esteve um ambiente abafado. Algumas nuvens altas. 






Máx: *23,5ºC*
Min: *14,8ºC*

Aqui a máxima de hoje ficou bem longe dos 27ºC previstos. O mesmo aconteceu com Elvas que tinha 29ºC previstos e teve máxima de 25,8ºC. 
No entanto, a Amareleja chegou aos 30,8ºC e Alvalade do Sado teve horária de 30,5ºC. 

*21,8ºC* neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2022 às 21:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Em Arronches, ainda apareceram uns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã, mas nem acumularam nada. Durante a tarde, o sol lá apareceu e esteve um ambiente abafado. Algumas nuvens altas.
> 
> 
> ...


Alvalade chegou aos 31.1ºC de máxima.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2022 às 21:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Alvalade chegou aos 31.1ºC de máxima.


Está mesmo antes da Amareleja na lista das EMA's e nem reparei. Obrigado!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2022 às 23:11)

Está uma noite quente, 20°c.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2022 às 04:25)

Radar de Loulé, desde as 12:00 utc de dia 19:


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2022 às 21:07)

Boa noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens altas e temperatura amena, está-se bem de manga curta ainda. Houve algum vento ao longo do dia, mas era quente. 
Sem nada mais para contar, fico-me pelos céus bonitos ao final do dia. 









Máx: *25,8ºC*
Min: *15,0ºC

20,4ºC *neste momento.


----------



## tonítruo (27 Out 2022 às 23:47)

Desta vez os 100% de humidade relativa traduziram-se em nevoeiro, ou isso ou é um lençol de pó, visto que no _site_ da qualidade do ar a estação de albufeira está a dar um registo de 384µg/m³ de PM10, mas já não é a primeira vez que tem estes "disparos" nesse valor...


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2022 às 11:09)

Quem é que diz que para lá desta calmaria do sul está uma linha perfeitinha a cruzar o país a jorrar água e "fogo"?
Por aqui está tudo calmo, 21°C e uma brisa agradável. Vista para N


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Out 2022 às 13:41)

Impressionante o que choveu em Gavião à pouco. 20mm em cerca de meia hora


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2022 às 17:41)

Trovoada em aproximação, vários trovões e relâmpagos neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 17:52)

Que cenário brutal e assustador em Portalegre


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 17:57)

Caiu agora mesmo um raio ao pé do continente de Portalegre, onde estou. O maior susto da minha vida, que horror!
Toda a gente assustada


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2022 às 17:58)

Mete medo a trovoada incrível


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 18:01)

Que quantidade de granizo descomunal


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2022 às 18:08)

Boas. Caros, tenho-vos a dizer que honestamente não via uma trovoada destas, facilmente há mais de 10 anos, se não mais tempo. Provavelmente das mais intensas por aqui nos últimos tempos. O que parecia uma trovoada relativamente inocente e longe tornou-se numa tempestade com raios nuvem-solo a cair em todo o redor, trovões que pareciam mísseis a rebentar e chuva torrencial com vento forte.

Rate máximo de 182 mm/h, 6.8mm acumulados em praticamente segundos. Houve granizo de grandes dimensões durante algum tempo.

Por mais meteolouco que seja, esta meteu medo. Tenho algumas fotos e vídeos para mostrar depois.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Out 2022 às 18:10)

Tarde de praia no Algarve 
23°c vento fraco e nuvens altas mais da parte da tarde. De manhã o sol era mesmo incomodativo.


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 18:15)

E videos!!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2022 às 18:18)




----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2022 às 18:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ver anexo 2701


Caiu literalmente em cima de Portalegre, e só explodiu mesmo à porta de Portalegre, o radar não mostrava nada de muito relevo antes. Às vezes, lamentamos quando passa tudo ao lado, outras vezes quando nos cai mesmo em cima de nós é assustador. Está outra mais atrás que pode também atingir Portalegre em cheio.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Out 2022 às 18:34)




----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 18:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Caiu literalmente em cima de Portalegre, e só explodiu mesmo à porta de Portalegre, o radar não mostrava nada de muito relevo antes. Às vezes, lamentamos quando passa tudo ao lado, outras vezes quando nos cai mesmo em cima de nós é assustador. Está outra mais atrás que pode também atingir Portalegre em cheio.


Com a deriva para leste, acabou por ir para a serra já mais a sul de Portalegre, mas também agressiva. Ainda foram visíveis mais alguns relâmpagos.
Tenho alguns registos também, depois coloco!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2022 às 18:35)

Aqui vai uma de muitas fotos. Esta estrutura rodava toda, estava absolutamente medonha. No meio disso caíam raios por toda a volta, ou rasgavam o céu de lado a lado.


Spoiler


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2022 às 18:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esta estrutura rodava toda, estava absolutamente medonha. No meio disso caíam raios por toda a volta, ou rasgavam o céu de lado a lado.


Esta célula tinha rotação, gravei uns vídeos vou ver.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2022 às 18:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esta célula tinha rotação, gravei uns vídeos vou ver.


Também tenho alguns, incluindo com raios a cair. Tinha rotação sim senhor, vi a coisa mal amparada durante um bocado.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 18:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Também tenho alguns, incluindo com raios a cair. Tinha rotação sim senhor, vi a coisa mal amparada durante um bocado.


Um familiar meu envio-me umas fotos, desde a zona industrial, onde mais parece haver uma estrutura suspeita. 
Quando tiver possibilidade publico os registos todos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Out 2022 às 18:42)

Tentei transferir outro vídeo, mas no telemóvel não está fácil...
Creio que o vídeo que postei deu bem para perceber o calibre da trovoada e os raios constantes e potentes que atacaram Portalegre durante uns 15/20 minutos


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Out 2022 às 18:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esta célula tinha rotação, gravei uns vídeos vou ver.


Sim, tinha rotação e fazia um arco bem visível


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 18:46)

Que grande bojarda


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Out 2022 às 18:47)




----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Out 2022 às 18:49)

Depois digam-me se conseguem ver o 2o vídeo.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2022 às 18:55)

Ver até ao final e cuidado com o som  Estavam a cair destes constantemente a dada altura.


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 19:07)

Espero que aonde tenha caido não estivesse alguém


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 19:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


>


Aqui só vejo um.

EDIT: O outro estava na página anterior


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2022 às 19:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


>






SpiderVV disse:


> Ver até ao final e cuidado com o som  Estavam a cair destes constantemente a dada altura.


Até fico com a sensação que rebenta a bomba, treme a imagem e desmaiaram a seguir que acaba a gravação.


----------



## LMMS (29 Out 2022 às 19:17)

Existe registo de 57 Dbz no radar aí na zona, foi cá uma trovoada!


----------



## guimeixen (29 Out 2022 às 19:17)

Pela animação do radar parece que ela se movia mais para a direita e também aparecia inclinada. Poderia ser uma supercélula.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 19:26)

Há relatos de que houve mesmo um tornado nos arredores da cidade, mais concretamente num dos locais onde tem decorrido a Baja de Portalegre. Li uma notícia de que havia feridos porque houve estruturas que voaram, mas foi apagada.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 19:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Há relatos de que houve mesmo um tornado nos arredores da cidade, mais concretamente num dos locais onde tem decorrido a Baja de Portalegre. Li uma notícia de que havia feridos porque houve estruturas que voaram, mas foi apagada.


Mini tornado atinge Portalegre e provoca feridos na Baja de Portalegre!​
Cá está ela. Ignorem só o termo “mini tornado”. Veremos se o IPMA vai fazer referência ao fenómeno.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Out 2022 às 19:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até fico com a sensação que rebenta a bomba, treme a imagem e desmaiaram a seguir que acaba a gravação.


Quase, afastei-me logo da janela


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2022 às 19:37)

Volta a trovejar


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2022 às 19:50)

*Na Baja de Portalegre*:


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2022 às 20:05)

Correcto, pelos vistos, e infelizmente, provocou 4 feridos graves. Especula-se que terá sido um tornado.









						Mau tempo provoca queda de estrutura na Baja de Portalegre e faz 4 feridos graves!! - Rádio Campanário
					

Um mini tornado aconteceu está tarde em Portalegre. De acordo com a informação apurada pela Rádio Campanario , o mini tornado terá tido incidência na zona onde decorre a Baja de Portalegre. Onde há registo de feridos.. De acordo com a informação confirmada á Rádio Campanario pelo CDOS de...




					www.radiocampanario.com
				











						Quatro feridos na sequência da queda do pórtico da Baja Portalegre
					

Quatro pessoas ficaram feridas na sequência da queda do pórtico da Baja Portalegre, instalado na Herdade das Coutadas.O alerta para o acidente foi dado pelas 18:35 deste sábado, sendo que a queda do pórtico deveu-se ao mau tempo que se faz sentir.Os feridos  foram transportados para o Hospital...




					jornalaltoalentejo.sapo.pt


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 20:06)

Viagem entre Portalegre e Arronches com imensos relâmpagos!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2022 às 20:14)

Quatro feridos após queda de estruturas à chegada da Baja de Portalegre
					

Entre as vítimas há bombeiros e cidadãos que estavam a assistir à chegada da prova, mas "não há participantes da Baja feridos", refere o CDOS.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2022 às 20:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Viagem entre Portalegre e Arronches com imensos relâmpagos!


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Out 2022 às 20:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Viagem entre Portalegre e Arronches com imensos relâmpagos!


Em Arronches deve estar a chover torrencialmente, com ecos roxos no radar...


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2022 às 20:20)




----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 20:26)

O que significa ecos roxos? Trovoadas piores que as a vermelho?


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2022 às 20:32)

RickStorm disse:


> O que significa ecos roxos? Trovoadas piores que as a vermelho?


Eco Roxo, pode ser chuva muito forte, mas provavelmente é acompanhada por granizo que pode ser de tamanho considerável ou até rajadas fortes de vento.


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 20:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eco Roxo, pode ser chuva muito forte, mas provavelmente é acompanhada por granizo que pode ser de tamanho considerável ou até rajadas fortes de vento.


Obrigado


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Out 2022 às 20:38)

Este tópico sem fotos não vale nada
Incrível trovoada noturna pelo Alentejo 

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2022 às 20:51)

Pelas imagens de radar e por alguns vídeos, diria que tivemos (e temos ainda) estruturas supercelulares ali no interior alentejano.
Impressionantes!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2022 às 21:06)

Estremoz: muita trovoada com alguma chuva por volta das 20h00...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 21:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ver até ao final e cuidado com o som  Estavam a cair destes constantemente a dada altura.


O raio que se vê no final do vídeo foi, muito provavelmente, aquele que eu reportei que caiu mesmo perto do continente, uma vez que também está na direção do supermercado. Foi horrível, só se ouvia pessoas aos gritos e pais a tapar os ouvidos às crianças. O estrondo foi tal e qual o que aparece no final do 1º vídeo publicado pelo @Dias Miguel, mas ao vivo é uma coisa sem explicação.  Um dia e uma trovoada que irá ficar certamente na minha memória, tanto pelo cenário, como por este raio que caiu a metros da minha localização. Medo, foi a palavra de ordem naquele momento.

Entretanto, enorme festival para os lados de Elvas. Tenho tantos vídeos que nem sei por onde começar.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2022 às 21:20)

joralentejano disse:


> O raio que se vê no final do vídeo foi, muito provavelmente, aquele que eu reportei que caiu mesmo perto do continente, uma vez que também está na direção do supermercado. Foi horrível, só se ouvia pessoas aos gritos e pais a tapar os ouvidos às crianças. O estrondo foi tal e qual o que aparece no final do 1º vídeo publicado pelo @Dias Miguel, mas ao vivo é uma coisa sem explicação.  Um dia e uma trovoada que irá ficar certamente na minha memória, tanto pelo cenário, como por este raio que caiu a metros da minha localização. Medo, foi a palavra de ordem naquele momento.
> 
> Entretanto, enorme festival para os lados de Elvas. Tenho tantos vídeos que nem sei por onde começar.


Daqui vi vários a cair em volta dessa forma, é definitivamente das tempestades mais medonhas que já testemunhei. Não tenho em vídeo porque a certa altura fechei as janelas e só deixei as persianas abertas para ver, mas foram vários raios e estrondos desses durante uns bons 10 minutos.

O vídeo também não representa o som real, era literalmente ensurdecedor.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2022 às 21:20)




----------



## Daniel Ferreira (29 Out 2022 às 21:26)

Que células dantescas em Campo Maior e Alandroal...


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Out 2022 às 21:28)

joralentejano disse:


> O raio que se vê no final do vídeo foi, muito provavelmente, aquele que eu reportei que caiu mesmo perto do continente, uma vez que também está na direção do supermercado. Foi horrível, só se ouvia pessoas aos gritos e pais a tapar os ouvidos às crianças. O estrondo foi tal e qual o que aparece no final do 1º vídeo publicado pelo @Dias Miguel, mas ao vivo é uma coisa sem explicação.  Um dia e uma trovoada que irá ficar certamente na minha memória, tanto pelo cenário, como por este raio que caiu a metros da minha localização. Medo, foi a palavra de ordem naquele momento.
> 
> Entretanto, enorme festival para os lados de Elvas. Tenho tantos vídeos que nem sei por onde começar.


O trovão que se ouve no 1o vídeo, foi após um raio que deve ter caído (nuvem terra) a menos de 100 mts da minha casa. Não consegui ver onde foi, mas demasiado perto para o meu gosto.
O raio que falas vi-o claramente e por isso fui buscar o telemóvel para fazer uns vídeos.
Um trovoada bem forte, sem dúvida, com estrutura de super célula e há muito tempo que não via algo assim.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 21:40)

Ter trovoada hoje era uma coisa que eu nem sequer pensava e muito menos com a agressividade que foi. Saí de Arronches com o radar a mostrar ecos de chuva fraca e não esperava muito mais que isso. Já em Portalegre, vou ver o radar e vejo uma célula bem forte em direção à cidade. Quando saio á rua vejo o céu a ficar assustador e vi logo que estava a chegar algo valente.
Deixo então alguns registos que fiz. Infelizmente a vista não era a melhor e também não podia tirar as árvores e os candeeiros  





Estrutura cada vez mais próxima:

















Aqui estava a chegar com a rotação já referida:





Granizo acumulado. Ainda atingiu um tamanho considerável.









Em relação ao possível tornado, o meu primo captou isto desde a Zona Industrial de Portalegre. Faz-me acreditar que houve realmente algo...




_________________________________________________

*11.5mm* acumulados na EMA no período das 18h às 19h, mas foi em questão de minutos.

Em relação ao festival elétrico noturno, vou ver o que se arranja e depois coloco aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2022 às 22:34)

Foi o melhor que arranjei, estava em casa de familiares, na Pedra Basta, 4kms de Portalegre.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2022 às 22:37)

Não é todos os dias que vemos supercélulas em evolução em Portugal! Fica aqui uma pequena animação de algumas supercélulas que passaram ali entre Estremoz e Portalegre.
Destaque para a típica ocorrência de um "split", ou divisão, de uma das supercélulas. Uma supercélula já "madura", bem desenvolvida, por vezes divide-se em duas: o "Left Split", que segue para a esquerda ou para Norte da original, e normalmente é a que fica com características para originar granizo grande ou saraiva; e o "Right Split", que segue para ESE, e é a que tem condições mais severas para originar tornado.
Situação muito interessante, que não ocorre muitas vezes por cá e que indicia a severidade da situação desta tarde e inicio de noite no interior do Alto Alentejo.


----------



## tonítruo (29 Out 2022 às 22:50)

Por aqui está outra vez 100% de humidade relativa, e acho que a estação de qualidade do ar de Albufeira está com alguma avaria estranha, é que o valor do PM10 dispara para as *400*µg/m³ a estas horas e depois volta ao normal já há uns dias seguidos...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 23:00)

Em relação à atividade elétrica, tal como referi num dos posts anteriores, na viagem entre Portalegre e Arronches, os relâmpagos eram uma constante de duas direções: a leste/sudeste e a sudoeste. O que corresponde à imagem de radar naquela hora:





Já em Arronches e com a célula da zona de Elvas/Campo Maior a ter atividade elétrica bastante significativa, ainda consegui diversos registos. Deixo uns frames e alguns vídeos, a qualidade não é a melhor, mas é o que se consegue:





























Um dia que ficará na memória!
______________________________
*11.7mm* acumulados em Arronches, mais de 10mm em menos de 1 hora. Ainda assim, a célula com eco roxo passou de raspão a sul.
Outubro segue com *109.5mm*.

Neste momento, tudo calmo e estão *16,2ºC*.


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 23:01)

Um dia à là Day after Tomorrow


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 23:29)

Depois de visualizar o que foi aqui publicado, e as notícias da comunicação social com fotos no local do suposto tornado, não consegui reconhecer evidências de um tornado. No máximo um tornado que não fez descida ao solo completa (_touchdown_). Super-célula, não tenho dúvidas. Talvez um downburst ou um gustnado.

A única imagem que ainda me fez duvidar desta opinião foi esta:



joralentejano disse:


> Em relação ao possível tornado, o meu primo captou isto desde a Zona Industrial de Portalegre. Faz-me acreditar que houve realmente algo...



Mesmo assim, só um vídeo da cena observada nesta foto poderia tirar totalmente as dúvidas. Teria de haver claramente uma rotação e essa rotação a descer ao nível do solo.

Quanto à comunicação social, embarca logo em classificações (nem sequer correctas) sem consultar primeiro análises de meteorologistas. E ainda por cima usa fotos de bancos de imagens que induzem logo em erro os leitores menos atentos, apesar de em rodapé escreverem "foto ilustrativa".

Nas imagens que mostram a estrutura caída e provocaram os graves acidentes pessoais, observa-se que efectivamente a estrutura simplesmente caíu e nem sequer foi arrastada, não saíndo do local. Não seria preciso vento muito forte para ocorrer um acidente como este. Não há mais imagens, por enquanto, de outros danos na área.
Talvez ainda sejam publicadas, aguardemos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2022 às 23:43)

StormRic disse:


> Depois de visualizar o que foi aqui publicado, e as notícias da comunicação social com fotos no local do suposto tornado, não consegui reconhecer evidências de um tornado. No máximo um tornado que não fez descida ao solo completa (_touchdown_). Super-célula, não tenho dúvidas. Talvez um downburst ou um gustnado.
> 
> A única imagem que ainda me fez duvidar desta opinião foi esta:
> 
> ...


Não será que a tenda tenha caído com o granizo que caiu, a tenda caiu mas as bandeiras ficaram lá todas, não deixa de ser estranho, as imagens e videos mostra isso e nota-se bem a queda de granizo, aliado a uma rajada de vento mais forte fosse o suficiente para a tenda cair e nem voou do sitio.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2022 às 23:44)

StormRic disse:


> Depois de visualizar o que foi aqui publicado, e as notícias da comunicação social com fotos no local do suposto tornado, não consegui reconhecer evidências de um tornado. No máximo um tornado que não fez descida ao solo completa (_touchdown_). Super-célula, não tenho dúvidas. Talvez um downburst ou um gustnado.
> 
> A única imagem que ainda me fez duvidar desta opinião foi esta:
> 
> ...


Sim, talvez um downburst, embora não exclua totalmente a possibilidade de ter havido realmente algum tornado de alguma das células que houve esta tarde, no último vídeo que publiquei no local onde me encontrava e ainda são uns bons kms de onde decorria a prova, houve a "tentativa" de se formar algo mais sério, mas acabou por não acontecer.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2022 às 00:31)

O cantinho lá aparece nas notícias todas, mas pelas piores razões.


Spoiler











Davidmpb disse:


> Sim, talvez um downburst, embora não exclua totalmente a possibilidade de ter havido realmente algum tornado de alguma das células que houve esta tarde, no último vídeo que publiquei no local onde me encontrava e ainda são uns bons kms de onde decorria a prova, houve a "tentativa" de se formar algo mais sério, mas acabou por não acontecer.


Sim, é difícil saber, havia condições para tornados, até porque a célula tinha mesmo muita rotação e ainda vi umas "protuberâncias" suspeitas, mas mesmo que tenha sido um downburst, e até pode ter sido com base num dos vídeos que foi postado no local enquanto estava a acontecer provavelmente foi um downburst ainda intenso.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2022 às 00:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ver até ao final e cuidado com o som  Estavam a cair destes constantemente a dada altura.


Espetacular!


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Out 2022 às 00:37)

Precipitação acumulada este sábado!
NOTA: Campo Maior e Borba ainda sem dados devido à trovoada


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2022 às 01:09)

Estou de costas viradas para a janela e vi o que parecia ser um clarão, mas ignorei porque tinha as luzes ligadas e podia ter sido outra coisa qualquer - mas não, trovão. Muito mais fraca, mas próxima.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Out 2022 às 01:47)

Nova atividades elétrica agora à 1:46h, este Domingo está a começar bem, com trovoada no distrito de Portalegre e Évora






Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2022 às 01:08)

StormRic disse:


> Depois de visualizar o que foi aqui publicado, e as notícias da comunicação social com fotos no local do suposto tornado, não consegui reconhecer evidências de um tornado. No máximo um tornado que não fez descida ao solo completa (_touchdown_). Super-célula, não tenho dúvidas. Talvez um downburst ou um gustnado.
> 
> A única imagem que ainda me fez duvidar desta opinião foi esta:
> 
> ...


Não sei precisar ao certo se o local onde se encontra esta estrutura suspeita na foto que partilhei, é perto do sítio onde estava a decorrer a Baja. Pode ter havido de facto um tornado, mas ter atingido um descampado onde não houvesse ninguém. Lá que tem uma forma estranha, lá isso tem, mas se é algum fenómeno extremo, não sabemos ao certo.
Eu não via o cenário com bons olhos antes da célula chegar, mas felizmente, em termos de vento não surgiu nada fora daquilo que costuma acontecer nestas situações, pelo menos no local onde me encontrava. Por aquilo que vejo nas fotos, a barraca não parece ser tão frágil para que o vento a derrubasse facilmente, mas se lá tivesse passado um tornado, as árvores que aparecem no vídeo certamente também iriam sofrer danos e não se evidencia nada disso.
Infelizmente foi o suficiente para haver feridos e um deles foi transferido para o Hospital de Santa Maria, o que nos faz supor que a situação foi grave e poderia ter sido pior se, de facto, tivesse aparecido algo mais do que o vento forte associado a este tipo de células.
____________________________________

Entretanto, o raio que caiu na zona onde me encontrava foi apanhado em cheio neste vídeo:


Enfim, meteu respeito! 

Entretanto, na última hora voltou a aparecer trovoada, mas distante.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2022 às 01:19)

Facebook BV Portalegre acerca do fenómeno que passou pela Baja. A tal intensidade da trovoada e quantidade de descargas chegou a afetar as comunicações rádio. Não me admira, parecia que choviam raios.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2022 às 01:24)

Grande carga assim de um momento para o outro, mas foi breve. *2.1mm* acumulados.

Loucura para os lados de Elvas e Campo Maior. Tenho visto relâmpagos quase de segundo em segundo.









A estação MeteoAlentejo ficou off e a netatmo também.
A célula passou pelo Alandroal e deixou um rate impressionante:


----------



## tonítruo (30 Out 2022 às 05:09)

Acordei com o som duma trovoada que acho que estava para os lados de Portimão, não tenho a certeza porque a página das DEAs do IPMA não funciona. Entretanto parece que a trovoada se dissipou, os relâmpagos pararam há pouco.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Out 2022 às 05:13)

tonítruo disse:


> Acordei com o som duma trovoada que acho que estava para os lados de Portimão, não tenho a certeza porque a página das DEAs do IPMA não funciona. Entretanto parece que a trovoada se dissipou, os relâmpagos pararam há pouco.





Estava a sul de Portimão quando parou a atividade elétrica.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Out 2022 às 05:34)

tonítruo disse:


> Ver anexo 2708
> Estava a sul de Portimão quando parou a atividade elétrica.


E seguia para nordeste, eu estava mesmo na mira mas infelizmente esta célula "morreu na praia"


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2022 às 05:36)

tonítruo disse:


> Ver anexo 2708
> Estava a sul de Portimão quando parou a atividade elétrica.



Continuou até pelo menos esta descarga, a que chegou mais perto de Albufeira (cerca de 25 Km).


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2022 às 12:40)

Eu ouvi dois trovões por volta das 5h e picos, mas não sei, aonde era e dormi novamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2022 às 15:51)

Portalegre. Possíveis faltas de água em vários concelhos devido ao mau tempo - Renascença
					

Descargas elétricas afetaram na madrugada deste domingo os equipamentos de captação de água associados à ETA de Póvoa e Meadas, prevendo-se condicionamentos até segunda-feira.




					rr.sapo.pt


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2022 às 17:29)

Boas,
Depois da tempestade, a bonança. Alguma chuva ao início da manhã, mas o restante dia foi marcado por algumas nuvens e sol. Praticamente não tem havido vento e a temperatura esteve agradável.

Acumulado de *3.9mm*.

Máx: *21,9ºC*
Min: *14,6ºC

19,1ºC *atuais.
________
Ontem não coloquei as inúmeras descargas ocorridas sobre Portalegre, fica o registo agora:


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2022 às 17:59)

Um vídeo que demonstra bem a intensidade do vento ontem. Não sei se é, no entanto, no mesmo local onde caiu a estrutura.
Dá para perceber que foi um fenómeno bem agressivo, mas felizmente que acabou tudo bem.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Out 2022 às 19:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei precisar ao certo se o local onde se encontra esta estrutura suspeita na foto que partilhei, é perto do sítio onde estava a decorrer a Baja. Pode ter havido de facto um tornado, mas ter atingido um descampado onde não houvesse ninguém. Lá que tem uma forma estranha, lá isso tem, mas se é algum fenómeno extremo, não sabemos ao certo.
> Eu não via o cenário com bons olhos antes da célula chegar, mas felizmente, em termos de vento não surgiu nada fora daquilo que costuma acontecer nestas situações, pelo menos no local onde me encontrava. Por aquilo que vejo nas fotos, a barraca não parece ser tão frágil para que o vento a derrubasse facilmente, mas se lá tivesse passado um tornado, as árvores que aparecem no vídeo certamente também iriam sofrer danos e não se evidencia nada disso.
> Infelizmente foi o suficiente para haver feridos e um deles foi transferido para o Hospital de Santa Maria, o que nos faz supor que a situação foi grave e poderia ter sido pior se, de facto, tivesse aparecido algo mais do que o vento forte associado a este tipo de células.
> ____________________________________
> ...



Concordo contigo, as árvores ficaram impecáveis.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Out 2022 às 20:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Um vídeo que demonstra bem a intensidade do vento ontem. Não sei se é, no entanto, no mesmo local onde caiu a estrutura.
> Dá para perceber que foi um fenómeno bem agressivo, mas felizmente que acabou tudo bem.


O vídeo começa com a malta divertida ainda... mas rapidamente passa da diversão ao pânico...
Não se vislumbra nenhum indício aparente de tornado, mas sim de downburst. Mas, as imagens não são as melhores para chegar a uma melhor conclusão.
Mais uma vez, temos eventos ao ar livre, em locais com Avisos Meteorológicos lançados. Certo que ninguém estaria à espera de algo tão severo, e ainda menos de supercélulas... mas a previsão falava em possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
Só que, por cá, ninguém dá ouvidos a qualquer previsão e a qualquer aviso, e nenhum evento coloca sequer a hipótese de ser cancelado por causa de uma previsão. É até algo correr pior do que aconteceu aqui... e mesmo assim, não sei se alguma vez mudarão de atitude... tanto as pessoas, como as entidades...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2022 às 21:05)

ecobcg disse:


> O vídeo começa com a malta divertida ainda... mas rapidamente passa da diversão ao pânico...
> Não se vislumbra nenhum indício aparente de tornado, mas sim de downburst. Mas, as imagens não são as melhores para chegar a uma melhor conclusão.
> Mais uma vez, temos eventos ao ar livre, em locais com Avisos Meteorológicos lançados. Certo que ninguém estaria à espera de algo tão severo, e ainda menos de supercélulas... mas a previsão falava em possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
> Só que, por cá, ninguém dá ouvidos a qualquer previsão e a qualquer aviso, e nenhum evento coloca sequer a hipótese de ser cancelado por causa de uma previsão. É até algo correr pior do que aconteceu aqui... e mesmo assim, não sei se alguma vez mudarão de atitude... tanto as pessoas, como as entidades...


Há 3 anos, aconteceu algo semelhante durante esta prova devido a uma trovoada, mas não tão forte como esta... Acho que o IPMA não tinha qualquer aviso e certamente que ninguém mesmo estava á espera, estava a ser um dia super tranquilo , por vezes a meteorologia surpreende.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2022 às 21:11)

ecobcg disse:


> O vídeo começa com a malta divertida ainda... mas rapidamente passa da diversão ao pânico...
> Não se vislumbra nenhum indício aparente de tornado, mas sim de downburst. Mas, as imagens não são as melhores para chegar a uma melhor conclusão.
> Mais uma vez, temos eventos ao ar livre, em locais com Avisos Meteorológicos lançados. Certo que ninguém estaria à espera de algo tão severo, e ainda menos de supercélulas... mas a previsão falava em possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
> Só que, por cá, ninguém dá ouvidos a qualquer previsão e a qualquer aviso, e nenhum evento coloca sequer a hipótese de ser cancelado por causa de uma previsão. É até algo correr pior do que aconteceu aqui... e mesmo assim, não sei se alguma vez mudarão de atitude... tanto as pessoas, como as entidades...


A mim também me parece que não houve tornado, pois tal como referi num post anterior, os sobreiros não mostram indícios de que tenha havido um fenómeno do género. Não digo que as árvores fossem arrancadas, mas certamente iria haver ramos partidos e não há nada, tanto nas fotos partilhadas, como neste vídeo.
Isso é verdade, mas o IPMA lançou o aviso para o distrito de Portalegre depois da célula se começar a formar, pois os únicos avisos que existiam para o dia de ontem eram apenas para os distritos do Litoral. Como referi, antes de ir para Portalegre, o radar não mostrava nada de severo e também não esperava nada disto, pois as previsões também não o evidenciavam. Pelos vistos, nem mesmo os meteorologistas esperavam que pudesse haver fenómenos extremos. Poderia haver a possibilidade de trovoada pontual, mas desta forma ninguém estaria à espera, ainda por cima o dia estava a ser bastante calmo.
Mais uma prova de que a meteorologia é uma autêntica caixinha de surpresas.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Out 2022 às 21:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Há 3 anos, aconteceu algo semelhante durante esta prova devido a uma trovoada, mas não tão forte como esta... Acho que o IPMA não tinha qualquer aviso e certamente que ninguém mesmo estava á espera, estava a ser um dia super tranquilo , por vezes a meteorologia surpreende.


Pois, tenho a ideia de que haveria Aviso lançado, mas posso estar enganado. Ou então, terá sido lançado mais em cima da hora, quando as células intensas apareceram... se foi esse o caso, bom, aí não daria tempo para cancelar o que quer que fosse. Mas se calhar, a emissão de um Aviso Laranja (que seria o recomendado neste caso) para uma qualquer zona, deveria despoletar alguns mecanismos junta da Prot Civil ou outras entidades, e chegar, por exemplo, às organizações de eventos deste género, ao ar livre, para pelo menos  avisarem as pessoas que ali estavam, nem que fosse com minutos de antecedência, e dar-lhes tempo de se protegerem melhor, sei lá.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2022 às 21:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Um vídeo que demonstra bem a intensidade do vento ontem. Não sei se é, no entanto, no mesmo local onde caiu a estrutura.
> Dá para perceber que foi um fenómeno bem agressivo, mas felizmente que acabou tudo bem.


Eh lá, mesmo no epicentro, ainda bem que não houve mais problemas... Ok, parece que tornado não foi, mas definitivamente parece ser um downburst com alguma intensidade.

Edit: Vi agora bem até ao final, isso foi um downburst mas um downburst valente. Parecem-me ser rajadas bem acima dos 100 km/h. Quando chegou aqui já vinha enfraquecida nesse aspecto.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2022 às 21:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Pois, tenho a ideia de que haveria Aviso lançado, mas posso estar enganado. Ou então, terá sido lançado mais em cima da hora, quando as células intensas apareceram... se foi esse o caso, bom, aí não daria tempo para cancelar o que quer que fosse. Mas se calhar, a emissão de um Aviso Laranja (que seria o recomendado neste caso) para uma qualquer zona, deveria despoletar alguns mecanismos junta da Prot Civil ou outras entidades, e chegar, por exemplo, às organizações de eventos deste género, ao ar livre, para pelo menos  avisarem as pessoas que ali estavam, nem que fosse com minutos de antecedência, e dar-lhes tempo de se protegerem melhor, sei lá.


Penso que o IPMA só lançou o aviso depois desta célula ter passado por Portalegre... Depois acabaram por se formar outras células na zona de Estremoz e Elvas.
Foi uma situação complemente inesperada, penso que os modelos nem davam algo de relevante.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2022 às 21:22)

Isso era o que eu estava (infelizmente) à espera quando vi a estrutura medonha da célula e o que lá vinha, se esse downburst tivesse varrido a cidade teria sido uma desgraça, mas já vinha enfraquecida ao menos quando começou a chover e a fazer vento.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2022 às 21:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eh lá, mesmo no epicentro, ainda bem que não houve mais problemas... Ok, parece que tornado não foi, mas definitivamente parece ser um downburst com alguma intensidade.
> 
> Edit: Vi agora bem até ao final, isso foi um downburst mas um downburst valente. Parecem-me ser rajadas bem acima dos 100 km/h. Quando chegou aqui já vinha enfraquecida nesse aspecto.


Sim também me parece um downburst.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2022 às 21:28)

ecobcg disse:


> Pois, tenho a ideia de que haveria Aviso lançado, mas posso estar enganado. Ou então, terá sido lançado mais em cima da hora, quando as células intensas apareceram... se foi esse o caso, bom, aí não daria tempo para cancelar o que quer que fosse. Mas se calhar, a emissão de um Aviso Laranja (que seria o recomendado neste caso) para uma qualquer zona, deveria despoletar alguns mecanismos junta da Prot Civil ou outras entidades, e chegar, por exemplo, às organizações de eventos deste género, ao ar livre, para pelo menos  avisarem as pessoas que ali estavam, nem que fosse com minutos de antecedência, e dar-lhes tempo de se protegerem melhor, sei lá.


A publicação na página de facebook do IPMA reforça o que disse e, de facto, foram apenas lançados avisos para o litoral:


Aviso laranja apenas foi lançado nos distritos do Litoral Norte e mesmo assim foi "em cima do joelho" por aquilo que li no tópico de seguimento. Não havia mesmo justificação para que a prova fosse cancelada. Situação completamente inesperada. 


SpiderVV disse:


> Eh lá, mesmo no epicentro, ainda bem que não houve mais problemas... Ok, parece que tornado não foi, mas definitivamente parece ser um downburst com alguma intensidade.
> 
> Edit: Vi agora bem até ao final, isso foi um downburst mas um downburst valente. Parecem-me ser rajadas bem acima dos 100 km/h. Quando chegou aqui já vinha enfraquecida nesse aspecto.


De acordo com a publicação apenas houve feridos ligeiros neste grupo. No momento em que a tenda se vira e se veem as pessoas a cair até dá aflição. Felizmente mesmo que não foi mais grave e ainda bem que o fenómeno não chegou à cidade com esta intensidade porque provavelmente iria dar imensos problemas.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2022 às 21:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Penso que o IPMA só lançou o aviso depois desta célula ter passado por Portalegre... Depois acabaram por se formar outras células na zona de Estremoz e Elvas.
> Foi uma situação complemente inesperada, penso que os modelos nem davam algo de relevante.


Acho que havia aviso amarelo na altura que se formou a supercélula, mas nunca chegou a ser aumentado. Esta era mesmo uma situação mais de nowcasting do que outra coisa, não havia grande sinal nos modelos para uma situação destas, que me lembre. Foi um caso de condições certas à hora certa,


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2022 às 22:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Penso que o IPMA só lançou o aviso depois desta célula ter passado por Portalegre... Depois acabaram por se formar outras células na zona de Estremoz e Elvas.
> Foi uma situação complemente inesperada, penso que os modelos nem davam algo de relevante.



_Avisos_ meteorológicos para _Portalegre_ · Precipitação - _Amarelo_ [ 29 Out 18:32 - 30 Out 00:00 ]


----------



## meteo_xpepe (31 Out 2022 às 08:33)

Por aqui já chove de forma constante. Só hoje foi ultrapassado o valor de precipitação registado em Out/2021.
Pela imagem de radar pode ser que dê para acumular uns bons mm's... vamos ver


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Out 2022 às 10:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> _Avisos_ meteorológicos para _Portalegre_ · Precipitação - _Amarelo_ [ 29 Out 18:32 - 30 Out 00:00 ]


Foi lançado aviso Amarelo para o distrito de Portalegre por volta das 12:45, até às 18:00, aviso esse que foi depois prolongado às 18:32 primeiro até às 21:00 e depois até à meia noite, com base em nowcasting.

Mas sim, não era de esperar pelas previsões situações tão severas como as que aconteceram. Nas imagens de radar, essa célula de Portalegre a um certo ponto é dividida em duas (split), sendo a da direita sofre uma ligeira alteração de rota (mais para a direita), algo que é uma assinatura característica supercelular. No entanto, no Doppler não há indícios evidentes de tornados nessa célula, pelo menos até chegar a Portalegre (limite de alcance). Já outras supercélulas mais a sul também nessa tarde (Alandroal, Vila Viçosa) é mesmo possível verificar alguma rotação no Doppler, o que não é garantia de tornado (tem de tocar a superfície), mas é revelador de tempo severo associado a convecção.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2022 às 11:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Não é todos os dias que vemos supercélulas em evolução em Portugal! Fica aqui uma pequena animação de algumas supercélulas que passaram ali entre Estremoz e Portalegre.
> Destaque para a típica ocorrência de um "split", ou divisão, de uma das supercélulas. Uma supercélula já "madura", bem desenvolvida, por vezes divide-se em duas: o "Left Split", que segue para a esquerda ou para Norte da original, e normalmente é a que fica com características para originar granizo grande ou saraiva; e o "Right Split", que segue para ESE, e é a que tem condições mais severas para originar tornado.
> Situação muito interessante, que não ocorre muitas vezes por cá e que indicia a severidade da situação desta tarde e inicio de noite no interior do Alto Alentejo.





Jorge_scp disse:


> Foi lançado aviso Amarelo para o distrito de Portalegre por volta das 12:45, até às 18:00, aviso esse que foi depois prolongado às 18:32 primeiro até às 21:00 e depois até à meia noite, com base em nowcasting.
> 
> Mas sim, não era de esperar pelas previsões situações tão severas como as que aconteceram. Nas imagens de radar, essa célula de Portalegre a um certo ponto é dividida em duas (split), sendo a da direita sofre uma ligeira alteração de rota (mais para a direita), algo que é uma assinatura característica supercelular. No entanto, no Doppler não há indícios evidentes de tornados nessa célula, pelo menos até chegar a Portalegre (limite de alcance). Já outras supercélulas mais a sul também nessa tarde (Alandroal, Vila Viçosa) é mesmo possível verificar alguma rotação no Doppler, o que não é garantia de tornado (tem de tocar a superfície), mas é revelador de tempo severo associado a convecção.



Exacto @Jorge_scp Não gravei a célula que passou mais perto de Portalegre, mas vi que o comportamento foi similar ao das células mais a Sul, com uma delas a fazer "split", tal como a de Portalegre, conforme essa animação que já tinha publicado antes. Quase de certeza Supercélulas. Até poderão ter havido outras situações similares noutros anos, mas não me recordo, sinceramente, de ver um eco de radar tão claro e com várias supercélulas bem vincadas e com comportamento típico do que costumo ver nos EUA. Foi muito interessante de acompanhar, e algo surpreendente também.


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Out 2022 às 11:30)

MORA tem apanhado uma boa linha de chuva hoje


----------



## comentador (31 Out 2022 às 12:55)

Boa tarde, A manhã começou com céu encoberto e começou a chover a partir das 7:30. Parecia que vinha tudo abaixo com água e afinal rendeu apenas 4,0 mm. Continuamos numa situação delicada, infelizmente parece que todos os anos será sempre assim. Os solos estão secos e recursos de água não há.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2022 às 13:26)

Grande chuvada por Arronches!


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Out 2022 às 13:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Grande chuvada por Arronches!










Edit: (13.34h) e de repente estamos com 15 mm...


----------



## trovoadas (31 Out 2022 às 13:35)

Chuva fraca a moderada em 2 períodos durante a manhã mas com pouca acumulação uns 3/4mm no máximo. Já dá para aguentar a humidade superficial dos solos. Permanece o dia encoberto húmido e com nevoeiro nos cerros aí por cima dos 200m de altitude.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2022 às 13:53)

O rain rate ainda chegou perto dos 100mm/h:





Outubro despede-se da melhor forma.
*17.1mm* acumulados. Cerca de *14mm* em 15 minutos.

Estive em Alegrete entre as 11:30h e as 12h e também choveu bastante por lá, embora com menos intensidade. A EMA de Portalegre acumulou *6.5mm* nesse período. *12.2mm* no total diário.

O acumulado mensal aqui em Arronches é de *130.8mm*. Bem acima da média, considerando a normal de Elvas (58.6mm).

*16,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Out 2022 às 15:14)

ecobcg disse:


> Exacto @Jorge_scp Não gravei a célula que passou mais perto de Portalegre, mas vi que o comportamento foi similar ao das células mais a Sul, com uma delas a fazer "split", tal como a de Portalegre, conforme essa animação que já tinha publicado antes. Quase de certeza Supercélulas. Até poderão ter havido outras situações similares noutros anos, mas não me recordo, sinceramente, de ver um eco de radar tão claro e com várias supercélulas bem vincadas e com comportamento típico do que costumo ver nos EUA. Foi muito interessante de acompanhar, e algo surpreendente também.


Sim, não tenho dúvidas que eram supercélulas. Mesmo o seu tempo de vida, foi bastante longo. O ambiente era relativamente favorável à ocorrência, com um windshear muito elevado, sem grande rotação neste caso. O CAPE nem era muito nos modelos, mas sabemos que por vezes nem é preciso valores muito elevados para ter convecção severa. Costuma é ser relativamente pouco frequente em Portugal, e de certa forma nos surpreende sempre um pouco quando acontece. Já tem havido supercélulas, claro, mas de facto este padrão do "splitting cells" não me recordo de ter visto em Portugal, embora não ande atrás de todas elas, posso simplesmente nunca ter reparado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Out 2022 às 15:42)

joralentejano disse:


> O rain rate ainda chegou perto dos 100mm/h:



Parece-me que iremos ter um 2º round


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2022 às 18:41)

Como o @Dias Miguel referiu, ainda voltou a chover. Aguaceiro intenso, mas mesmo assim o eco mais forte passou a sul da vila. 

No momento em que estava um eco intenso sobre Portalegre, era este o cenário:





E antes da chegada do aguaceiro:





O dia termina assim com* 19.8mm*. 

Acumulados mensais nas estações da zona:
Arronches: *133.5mm*
Recanto (Esperança): *141.2mm*
Portalegre (IPMA): *116.6mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *105.3mm*
Elvas (netatmo): *83.4mm*
Elvas (MeteoAlentejo): *96.3mm*

Extremos de hoje: 
Máx:* 20,3ºC*
Min: *15,0ºC*

Outubro termina com as temperatura máximas e mínimas cerca de 2ºC acima da média (de acordo com a normal 71/2000 de Elvas). A 2ª quinzena lá acabou por equilibrar os valores. 

As próximas noites já serão mais fresquinhas. 

*17,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2022 às 20:00)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Foi lançado aviso Amarelo para o distrito de Portalegre por volta das 12:45, até às 18:00, aviso esse que foi depois prolongado às 18:32 primeiro até às 21:00 e depois até à meia noite, com base em nowcasting.
> 
> Mas sim, não era de esperar pelas previsões situações tão severas como as que aconteceram. Nas imagens de radar, essa célula de Portalegre a um certo ponto é dividida em duas (split), sendo a da direita sofre uma ligeira alteração de rota (mais para a direita), algo que é uma assinatura característica supercelular. No entanto, no Doppler não há indícios evidentes de tornados nessa célula, pelo menos até chegar a Portalegre (limite de alcance). Já outras supercélulas mais a sul também nessa tarde (Alandroal, Vila Viçosa) é mesmo possível verificar alguma rotação no Doppler, o que não é garantia de tornado (tem de tocar a superfície), mas é revelador de tempo severo associado a convecção.


Obrigado pela correcção, como só recebi a notificação por e-mail com o período que mencionei, deduzi que antes não estava, mas deduzi mal.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com alguma chuva fraca, que rendeu 1 mm.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima/actual:18.0ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Out 2022 às 20:16)

O ECM na sua previsão Mensal até 42 dias indica as próximas 3 semanas secas e depois possível mudança de padrão com o AA a migrar para latitudes a norte e trazendo chuva a Madeira e para o sul. 
Cenário que há algum tempo o Ecm tem vindo a insistir!


----------



## redragon (31 Out 2022 às 21:42)

Em Elvas hj rendeu 8mm


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Nov 2022 às 00:01)

Esta segunda-feira o destaque vai para Monforte com 26,7mm e Alandroal com 22,2mm. No Baixo Alentejo a precipitação foi residual como sempre


----------



## tonítruo (1 Nov 2022 às 00:38)

A EMA de Albufeira regista 100% de humidade relativa outra vez. Tive de vir com os limpa-vidros ligados não porque estava a chover mas sim porque havia uma formação constante de orvalho nos vidros, situação interessante...
Só não entendo como é que não se forma nevoeiro, a sério que um ventinho de 6-8km/h é suficiente para impedir a sua formação?


----------

